# Birchbox Limited Edition: Modern Mermaid



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

Have I been sleeping under a rock or did this box come out of no where!

This is the only thing I've seen about it so far:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

OH MY GOSH IT HAS THE RUFFIAN POLISHES.

HERE BIRCHBOX, TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 1, 2014)

Wait, MERMAID? I don't even care what it has. I need it! I'm so glad that I have been saving my points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Wait, MERMAID? I don't even care what it has. I need it! I'm so glad that I have been saving my points.


I am way too obsessed with all things mermaid. The box everything comes in is so cute. And the compact kills me.

I really hope this box doesn't cost more than $40ish, but for some reason I peg it being $50.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 1, 2014)

Totally unexpected! How did they sneak this past the MUT sluths??!? Yeah... Def one I'm cashing in my points for! (Unless I win one off Facebook! Haha yeah right...)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> (Unless I win one off Facebook! Haha yeah right...)


Hey, a girl can dream. I'm determined to win one of their facebook giveaways one day LOL.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I am way too obsessed with all things mermaid. The box everything comes in is so cute. And the compact kills me.
> 
> I really hope this box doesn't cost more than $40ish, but for some reason I peg it being $50.


I think the Facebook post said it was a $44 value... I think that was for the giveaway, meaning the box is $44. I feel like I'm usually wrong about this kind of thing, but I'm also pretty sure they used similar wording for the last limited ed. box.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

This is so pretty.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I think the Facebook post said it was a $44 value... I think that was for the giveaway, meaning the box is $44. I feel like I'm usually wrong about this kind of thing, but I'm also pretty sure they used similar wording for the last limited ed. box.


Ah! I didn't even think about that! Good eye.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I think the Facebook post said it was a $44 value... I think that was for the giveaway, meaning the box is $44. I feel like I'm usually wrong about this kind of thing, but I'm also pretty sure they used similar wording for the last limited ed. box.


No I think it said that in the video too at the bottom...?  Or was I hallucinating?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> No I think it said that in the video too at the bottom...?  Or was I hallucinating?


I just went back, and it does say that at the beginning lol.  I was so entranced by the pretty box that I missed it HAHA. Apparently my friend I was texting about it missed it too.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> No I think it said that in the video too at the bottom...? Or was I hallucinating?


Maybe. I swear I saw it SOMEWHERE.... Ha ha. They distracted me with all the mermaid goodies!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 1, 2014)

I didn't catch a price in the video, but $44 seems about right for the contents. I really want that Atelier spray. I have $40 in points/gift cards so this will be perfect.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ugh I got that sea salt spray once -- I was so excited, and it was actually really fail. Like, it didn't do anything except make my hair lip.

Not sure about the Ruffian polishes -- first time I've not been excited ): I want the pink tho


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I just went back, and it does say that at the beginning lol.  I was so entranced by the pretty box that I missed it HAHA. Apparently my friend I was texting about it missed it too.


Those sneaky sneaksters, Birchbox!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I think the Facebook post said it was a $44 value... I think that was for the giveaway, meaning the box is $44. I feel like I'm usually wrong about this kind of thing, but I'm also pretty sure they used similar wording for the last limited ed. box.


I just calculated the value, and not including the mirror/guessing about the price of the anastasia because it is a mini- it came out to be roughly $115 in value.  I am definitely getting this because the ruffian polishes + atelier perfume alone were things I wanted, everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 1, 2014)

Ack... MUST have!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 1, 2014)

Can coupon codes be applied to special edition boxes?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I am way too obsessed with all things mermaid. The box everything comes in is so cute. And the compact kills me.
> 
> I really hope this box doesn't cost more than $40ish, but for some reason I peg it being $50.


That's why I came to this thread--hoping someone had inside info on the price. Even with points, I'm sure it is gonna be too rich for my blood, lol.

ETA: Ok, I see the $44 now too. And yep, too much for me to blow all my points on it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh man!!! I really want this!!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That's why I came to this thread--hoping someone had inside info on the price. Even with points, I'm sure it is gonna be too rich for my blood, lol.


It is $44 which is not as crazy as I thought it'd be


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

gemstone said:


> It is $44 which is not as crazy as I thought it'd be


For what all it includes, its a really great price. Plus I still have a 20% off promo code I can use. My points bank is pretty dry right now, thanks to my mom's mother's day box hahah.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't even watch the video right now because I'm at work and I already know I want this! Give me all the mermaid things.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello! the little mermaid is on ABC family right now. Thank you BB for making my evening! Haha!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jun 2, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Can coupon codes be applied to special edition boxes?


Yes coupon codes and points can be applied to all purchases


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm sooooo getting this box!!!!!  ack so excited the only thing I'm not into is the salt spray but that is what trade lists are for.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I can't even watch the video right now because I'm at work and I already know I want this! Give me all the mermaid things.


Here is a list of the contents:

Ruffian The Rapture Collection (26.50) http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection

Anastasia Beverly Hills Lash Genius (deluxe sample)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/anastasia-lash-genius

Vasanti Kajal Extreme eye pencil in electric navy ($18)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/vasanti-kajal-extreme-eyeliner

Coola Lip Luxe SPF 30 Original Formula ($12)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/coola-liplux-original

Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray ($24) 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/captain-blankenship-mermaid-sea-salt-spray

Atelier Cologne Cédrat Enivrant Cologne Absolue- travel spray ($25)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/atelier-cologne-cedrat-enivrant-cologne-absolue-30-ml

Stephanie Johnson Mermaid Mirror


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm getting my cart ready, any 20% codes valid ATM? I've used my anniversary codes I think and most of the usual ones MOBILE20, LETSGO20 etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm getting my cart ready, any 20% codes valid ATM? I've used my anniversary codes I think and most of the usual ones MOBILE20, LETSGO20 etc.


WELCOMEOFFER20 is working for me right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> WELCOMEOFFER20 is working for me right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I just found that one and got it to work! Cart is ready and waiting, just going to delete my placeholder product and add mermaid pretties on Tuesday!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 2, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Here is a list of the contents:
> 
> Ruffian The Rapture Collection (26.50) http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahhh, shoot. I have $30 in points, but I just spent ALL of my extra money on clothes yesterday and I have to stay on a really tight budget for the next couple of weeks. I'm so tempted! Everything looks great except for the sea salt spray (because I hate those...all of them).


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 2, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Here is a list of the contents:
> 
> Ruffian The Rapture Collection (26.50) http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection
> 
> ...


I wish it was the Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Hair Oil instead of the Salt Spray


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahhh, shoot. I have $30 in points, but I just spent ALL of my extra money on clothes yesterday and I have to stay on a really tight budget for the next couple of weeks. I'm so tempted! Everything looks great except for the sea salt spray (because I hate those...all of them).


With a 20% code it's $35.20, after $30 in points that's less than $6!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> With a 20% code it's $35.20, after $30 in points that's less than $6!!


True...ahh...we'll see how my resolve is when it's up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

Do these limited edition boxes go up at midnight or like 9AM EST like our box reveals? I can't remember...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 2, 2014)

I love this box, but the only thing I really want is the polish. I'll just buy it separately because I REALLY don't need anymore "stuff." That mirror is adorable though!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have never purchased a LE BB before but I think I might spring for this one. I'd use everything in that box!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 2, 2014)

I really want this box, but I'm broke until Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I hope it doesn't sell out before then!


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not a fan of the way this forum looks on mobile now. Couldn't find a button to just follow. I already made a points purchase yesterday. Wish I would have waited, but I have enough points on other accounts to pay for most of it, as long as one of the 20% code works for me.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I really want this box, but I'm broke until Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I hope it doesn't sell out before then!


You should be fine. It doesn't come out until Tuesday and the LE boxes rarely sell out that quickly (usually takes about a week, it seems).


----------



## Jayna119 (Jun 2, 2014)

This box looks adorable but I'm bummed that I just used my points on a purchase 2 days ago! Argh! I would have gotten this instead if I had just waited... Well, maybe the next limited edition box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

I just want the mirror!!  I hope they sell that separately - or I can find it on ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 2, 2014)

This is the first LE Box that I've been at all interested in.  And I have $20 in points.  Hmmm, very tempted!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 2, 2014)

This LE box looks awesome &amp; I have enough points for it.  I can't wait for tomorrow to order it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I'm jumping on for this box as well... I just wish they hadn't included the sea spray and done the oil, because sea spray does NOTHING to my hair.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it bad that I've never purchased a limited edition box even though I'm sitting on a mountain of points? I probably like this the most. BUT the thing that I ususally want out of the LE boxes are the physical boxes themselves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm crazy. I know.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 2, 2014)

I really want this, but it can't find a 20%off code that works. I may skip it for this reason alone.

Edited- WELCOMEOFFER20, which didn't work 5 hours ago when I tried it, is working now. Ok, box, you can come out now.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 2, 2014)

So, this goes on sale tomorrow?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm I really just want the Ruffians and the mirror! I think I'll wait and see if my summerswapper likes the rest of it before deciding.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2014)

katyrn said:


> So, this goes on sale tomorrow?


Yes! So exciting!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm sort of feeling the same way about this as @Lolo22.

The mirror and nail polish are pretty much the only things I want. I use Lash Genius every day, but have a few samples. I don't care for green fragrances or sea salt sprays, have plenty of eyeliner ... I just don't think the value is there for me. The Mother's Day box was a better buy for me, between what I gave to my mom as gifts and the things I kept.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 2, 2014)

So excited for this box love the mascara polish and mirror


----------



## LindaD (Jun 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Is it bad that I've never purchased a limited edition box even though I'm sitting on a mountain of points? I probably like this the most. BUT the thing that I ususally want out of the LE boxes are the physical boxes themselves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm crazy. I know.


I LOVE all the physical boxes. They put so much care into making them beautiful and unique.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 2, 2014)

I just want the mirror as well. Maybe it'll be offered at a later date after the boxes sell out.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I just want the mirror as well. Maybe it'll be offered at a later date after the boxes sell out.


They have sold the exclusive products individually in the past- like the grocery list notepad from last year's garden box


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 2, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I just want the mirror as well. Maybe it'll be offered at a later date after the boxes sell out.


The mirror is in the BB shop for $20.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 2, 2014)

For $44, seems like a really good value. If I didn't already own the Atelier in full size, I think I'd bite. I think my no buy is still safe. Those Ruffian polishes are gorgeous though.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 2, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> The mirror is in the BB shop for $20.


Hmm. I'll have to think about that. Twenty is a bit high for just a mirror. Thanks for letting me know, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 2, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> The mirror is in the BB shop for $20.


So, I'd basically pay for the items I want and get the rest of the stuff for free. Hmmm, this may change the math on this one. I'm sure those items would be good for swapping and I think I may have enough points and GCs to bring the cost down to $4 + tax.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 2, 2014)

They sure have been releasing a lot of these LE boxes lately. I like everything in this except the mirror but it seems to me that might be good to trade with. I wish the polishes were the Rapture collection but these are nice. I have points and a gift card to use so I can get this for  $14.00.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 2, 2014)

lol I've never purchased birchbox in the past. LE or regular but that mirror is JUST too cute. Maybe I'll buy the box, keep the mirror and put everything else up for swaps. I'm not too thrilled about anything else but $20 for just the mirror seems a bit too much for me, if for $15 more you can get the rest of the items.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 2, 2014)

Grabby hands!! I love those polishes. And I use sea salt spray everyday. And the mirror is so cute. The eyeliner would be a great addition to my midsummer fairy present. But I don't need it. I have a whole stack of boxes that I haven't put up yet.


----------



## jambaby (Jun 2, 2014)

How does one get points everyone is talking about???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2014)

jambaby said:


> How does one get points everyone is talking about???


You have to buy stuff in the store, and/or use special promotion codes when they have them, and/or refer friends to BB.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You have to buy stuff in the store, and/or use special promotion codes when they have them, and/or refer friends to BB.


Don't forget the product reviews from the items in your box!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You have to buy stuff in the store, and/or use special promotion codes when they have them, and/or refer friends to BB.


Also the biggest thing: reviewing products you get in boxes each month.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Don't forget the product reviews from the items in your box!


I think this is where the vast majority of us get our points! (And has someone mentioned Sorry points yet? I ended up getting 250 points and an extra box this month between a signup promo, a shipping debacle, and reviews.)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Hmm. I'll have to think about that. Twenty is a bit high for just a mirror. Thanks for letting me know, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am probably going to get that with my points.  There isn't anything calling to me in that box except the mirror.  I could get the box but then I would be trying to get rid of all of the products!!  I have a really nice blue eyeliner, I love salt sprays, but I have a lot right now.  The nailpolishes - meh.  I wasn't impressed by the ruffian that I got before.   I own the cologne already.   Lip balm - I have a lot already.   Don't need a clear topcoat.   So, really, all I want is the mirror - lol


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 2, 2014)

My inner points hoarder says no, but the impulsive buyer side of me says yes.  I sort of want to save as many points as possible for Christmas gifts, but....those polishes.

@biancardi  I love your new avatar!!!  Patsy Stone!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 2, 2014)

This box looks amazing! Too bad I just used all the 20% promo codes and I'm on a no buy until after the Midsummer and Summer swaps. I was really hoping to get the Ruffian polishes in June's box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> My inner points hoarder says no, but the impulsive buyer side of me says yes.  I sort of want to save as many points as possible for Christmas gifts, but....those polishes.
> 
> @biancardi  I love your new avatar!!!  Patsy Stone!!


I was afraid that people might think this is how I look in the morning!! haha

a fellow Pasty fan :wub:


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 2, 2014)

Ugh, I want it now!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wait, I just realized it includes the rapture collection, but pretty sure she is wearing the purple from the endless summer set.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Wait, I just realized it includes the rapture collection, but pretty sure she is wearing the purple from the endless summer set.


Endless summer has the blue color she showed us, so I'm pretty sure this will be Endless Summer collection in the box.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 2, 2014)

My inner angel is saying "be good" and save those points but that darn little devil is saying "must have that compact". Darn little devil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Endless summer has the blue color she showed us, so I'm pretty sure this will be Endless Summer collection in the box.


Ok you are right. I was looking at the list in this thread but I think it says the wrong collection. I need that purple!!


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 2, 2014)

I just ordered mine! It's up for sale now!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 2, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I just ordered mine! It's up for sale now!


I was just gonna post the same thing!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

Got mine! Don't forget your free pick two! Here's the link for anyone having trouble finding it: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-modern-mermaid


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting, ladies! I got mine!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 2, 2014)

Where did you find it on the site   I cant  see it anywhere   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissSarahJo (Jun 2, 2014)

Any promo codes working??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

MissSarahJo said:


> Any promo codes working??


WELCOMEOFFER20 is the one I used.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 2, 2014)

Just ordered mine! I'm so excited about this box!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Where did you find it on the site   I cant  see it anywhere   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just searched "limited edition" on their site and it popped up right next to the free for all box.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just ordered one! Thanks for posting about this. I totally missed it. With code and $10 in points I'm happy with the price.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 3, 2014)

I just bought one!  Was happy they went up tonight!  used $35 in gift cards and a pick two!

Thank you @@Kelly Silva I used that code and got 20% off so my total was


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 3, 2014)

just ordered mine so excited!!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 3, 2014)

I just bought one (sorry low-buy, it's mermaids)! Did use a code, but I think this is the first order I've EVER placed with Birchbox where I didn't use any points/gift cards. 

I was going to buy the new Ruffian polishes anyway, so I figure it's just like paying a few extra $$ for all the other stuff!


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm excited about everything in the box. Hopefully we all get ours faster than the In Full Bloom box. My last full sized order tracking came the next day, so I'm feeling hopeful that BB has fixed some of their shipping/warehouse issues.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 3, 2014)

I forgot I had 200 points up for grabs... so yay, no waiting until Thursday!  Placed my order tonight, also picked up the mystery pack and the Shashi bracelet from the bonus section.  

I used my 200 points and a 10$ gift card, so it was only 14$.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 3, 2014)

Yaaaay!! Excited for the mermaid goodies! The last LE box I got was the snow day LE box.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 3, 2014)

Woo! My first LE Birchbox! I missed out on using my anniversary code last month and I am so glad! I used the WELCOMEOFFER20 code and went on a spree using my points and gift cards from other accounts...    




No, Birchbox, thank YOU!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

misstrix said:


> Woo! My first LE Birchbox! I missed out on using my anniversary code last month and I am so glad! I used the WELCOMEOFFER20 code and went on a spree using my points and gift cards from other accounts...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome haul!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't decide if I should get this box, on one hand I'm on a no buy and on the other I have some Birchbox points burning a hole in my pocket. With the code it comes out to $35.20 so I wouldn't have to pay anything out of pocket. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 3, 2014)

Just ordered it!! I hemmed and hawed for the last 30 minutes, but with the discount code and my $20 in points, it was only $15 out of pocket and I'm excited about everything in it - even the perfume.  Normally I don't like perfume, but it's citrus scented and if I wear perfume, it's citrus.  

AH! I'm excited!!  :w00t:


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 3, 2014)

I have 180 points, boo. If I had 200, I would totally get this but at the moment I'm on the fence. Does anyone know of a quick way to earn 20 extra points? All I've done so far is my product surveys.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 3, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I have 180 points, boo. If I had 200, I would totally get this but at the moment I'm on the fence. Does anyone know of a quick way to earn 20 extra points? All I've done so far is my product surveys.


Any chance you're interested in a second box? You could refer yourself for a new account and open it with promo BBKSS14 (assuming it's still working), which would get you 50 points on your primary account and 100 points on your secondary. You can use the points on your second account to send a gift card to your primary account, as well, and that will give you an extra $10 towards the box and the 200 points you need for an investment of $10.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 3, 2014)

Totally want this box! But I don't have any points so I'm resisting, lol


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 3, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Any chance you're interested in a second box? You could refer yourself for a new account and open it with promo BBKSS14 (assuming it's still working), which would get you 50 points on your primary account and 100 points on your secondary. You can use the points on your second account to send a gift card to your primary account, as well, and that will give you an extra $10 towards the box and the 200 points you need for an investment of $10.


Darn it, all the 100 point codes are invalid. Oh well, the only thing I really want is the perfume. Maybe I can trade for it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 3, 2014)

Got it too     so excited for the mirror    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 3, 2014)

I totally thought I'd buy this box upon looking at the video, but have talked myself out of it. I just got a mirrored compact in a trade. I only really like one out of the three nail polishes. I'm getting a sea salt spray in the LE Summer PS box. The perfume sounds up my alley but I don't really need it (especially since I splurged and bought a bottle of Diptyque perfume in April). Just not enough interest for my to use some of the points that I've been hoarding. Enjoy your limited edition boxes, ladies!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 3, 2014)

I ordered mine this morning. I paid $14 after points and gift cards so I am happy. I just love the Birchbox limited editions. I think when my subscription is up in October I might not re-subscribe and just buy the LE boxes. I am always happy with them which is not the case with my monthly boxes.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I'm gonna order this- I just really want it.  That navy eyeliner is to die for, the nail polishes are gorgeous, I really want to try the perfume, the mirror I'm meh on, but maybe my FGC will like it.  I think she would!  Also, $5 after points?  The coola will get used, the mascara is whatever, and I've already gotten the mermaid spray once before and traded it easily.  Plus, I've got a ton of points coming in for my two boxes this month!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 3, 2014)

Got the LE Mermaid box and mystery pick 2 with points and paid $4!  

And while on my account I noticed I have a clicky truck and tracking # for June already.  The tracking just says my box is prepared or something but this is much earlier than last month, so I hope this is a good sign that no one is waiting FOREVER for their BB this month.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 3, 2014)

I am so in love with this box! Every. Single. Thing.

So of course, I had to figure out the cheapest way to get it. I converted my points on my main account, $50 worth, to a gift card and sent that to my secondary account. I also added a Pick 2. I also sent a $10 gift card from my mom's account. I then used welcomeoffer20, 200 points, and the $10 gift card and snagged the box and another Pick 2 for $5. I used the $50 gift card to purchase a 3 month gift sub for my dad for Father's Day, added another Pick 2, and paid $10.

For $15 I ended up with the Mermaid box, a 3 month Birchbox Man gift sub, and 3 Pick 2 sets. Thank you Birchbox!


----------



## casey anne (Jun 3, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I am so in love with this box! Every. Single. Thing.
> 
> So of course, I had to figure out the cheapest way to get it. I converted my points on my main account, $50 worth, to a gift card and sent that to my secondary account. I also added a Pick 2. I also sent a $10 gift card from my mom's account. I then used welcomeoffer20, 200 points, and the $10 gift card and snagged the box and another Pick 2 for $5. I used the $50 gift card to purchase a 3 month gift sub for my dad for Father's Day, added another Pick 2, and paid $10.
> 
> For $15 I ended up with the Mermaid box, a 3 month Birchbox Man gift sub, and 3 Pick 2 sets. Thank you Birchbox!


Awesome!


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm so relieved I was able to order one. I checked last night under the value sets section, but they didn't put it there, at least not on the front page. I was able to snag it for only $15, plus a sample pack. I had $20 in points and I used the Welcomeback20 code. I was so happy to see that Aces gives me free shipping. I don't really *need* anything in the set, except for the mirror, but I want almost all of it. I mean for $15, why not?


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got the tracking email for the mermaid box! Awesome! Maybe this means Birchbox is getting back to normal?


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

Ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really happy with this purchase though- my first LE box!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

After weighing the pros and cons, I pulled the trigger.  The "welcomeoffer" code wouldn't work for me ... maybe I've already used it?  Anyway, got the Mermaid, a Pick 2 and the Shashi bracelet (couldn't place an order without some code) and with gift certs/points and tax, I paid $7.

Hope my summerswap buddy likes eyeliner!  And, for that matter, pretty much everything in the bag except the nail polish and mirror.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 3, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I just got the tracking email for the mermaid box! Awesome! Maybe this means Birchbox is getting back to normal?


I got a tracking email too!!! I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 3, 2014)

Woah. Already have a shipping email for my Mermaid box! Impressive!


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 3, 2014)

Yay tracking number for my mermaid purchase already!! There's then we love!



jennm149 said:


> After weighing the pros and cons, I pulled the trigger. The "welcomeoffer" code wouldn't work for me ... maybe I've already used it? Anyway, got the Mermaid, a Pick 2 and the Shashi bracelet (couldn't place an order without some code) and with gift certs/points and tax, I paid $7.
> 
> Hope my summerswap buddy likes eyeliner! And, for that matter, pretty much everything in the bag except the nail polish and mirror.


The code was welcomeoffer20! Oh well tho. That sashi bracelet is really cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Yay tracking number for my mermaid purchase already!! There's then we love!
> 
> The code was welcomeoffer20! Oh well tho. That sashi bracelet is really cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was lazy typing my post.  I did have the "20" at the end, and tried the text all in caps, all lower case, front cap on the words ... nothing.  I probably would have spent about the same out of pocket (tho I would have saved $10 in points) either way, so not really a huge deal.  Now, off to stalk for tracking!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> After weighing the pros and cons, I pulled the trigger.  The "welcomeoffer" code wouldn't work for me ... maybe I've already used it?  Anyway, got the Mermaid, a Pick 2 and the Shashi bracelet (couldn't place an order without some code) and with gift certs/points and tax, I paid $7.
> 
> Hope my summerswap buddy likes eyeliner!  And, for that matter, pretty much everything in the bag except the nail polish and mirror.


Using the Sashi Bracelet code for my next purchase, for sure!  It looks so cute!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 3, 2014)

Yay for tracking!!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 3, 2014)

How do you add the "pick 2"?  What is the pick 2?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 3, 2014)

Guys, this is the third LE box that I've bought and I only did it because I wanted the perfume and eyeliner, everything else is a total bonus. Paid $17 after points and 20% off.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> How do you add the "pick 2"?  What is the pick 2?


It's now called the "Mystery Sample Pack" in the Bonus Shop:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2014)

HOW did I MISS THIS?! Heehee...rolled my sleeves up, did a whole bunch of reviews for my box and my Hubby's, got $20 worth of points, used the WELCOMEOFFER20 code and paid about $15 for the box, plus the pick 2 mystery pack! Aw yeah! :satisfied: It was the Ruffian polishes that were just calling my name.


----------



## SammyP (Jun 3, 2014)

I was all set to order this and realized what I really wanted was the blue polish.  Saw it is being sold separately and grabbed it and a few other items that are favorites and thought it is money (points!) better spent.  Spent the same as the box and ended up with all things I wanted.  I was also able to use the mobile20 code.  Happy Happy!

Ruffian Blue Polish

Klorane Dry Shampoo

Ahava Mineral Hand Creme

Pick 2


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 3, 2014)

The Stephanie Johnson mirror was $20 yesterday, right? It's $22 now and I can't figure out if I misread it or if they changed the price.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm I want to purchase this but I can only get it down to $25 w/discounts and points I have right now.  I wonder if it'll hang around for a week until boxes post and I can earn some additional points!

I highly doubt it.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 3, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> The Stephanie Johnson mirror was $20 yesterday, right? It's $22 now and I can't figure out if I misread it or if they changed the price.


they changed the price because it was def. $20 yesterday. Maybe to match the price of the other Stephanie Johnson mirrors on the shop or maybe because they realized how many people wanted just the mirror.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> they changed the price because it was def. $20 yesterday. Maybe to match the price of the other Stephanie Johnson mirrors on the shop or maybe because they realized how many people wanted just the mirror.


I think at $20 it was just a mistake considering the mirrors are sold for $22 everywhere else.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just bought this box using MOBILE20 code, $10 in birch box points and added the mystery box.  Thanks for the tips.  I remember buying the Snow day box and paying full price and adding another item to hit the $50 free shipping mark.  Ha!  

I now check MUT to see if there are any codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

Whee!!  I got the Mermaid box and the Mystery pick two.  I used my points and welcomeoffer20 and now I have a tracking number!  If only it would update to show it was at the post office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 3, 2014)

I used my points to buy this. The limited edition boxes almost never appeal to me, but I figured I'd splurge since I had the points. I wound up getting the box, a pick two, and the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain sample. My out of pocket was $4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity..did anyone's box ACTUALLY ship today, or just have the label printed for it? 

Not a big deal since they do have two days to get it shipped but I was SO IMPRESSED this morning when I got a shipping notice and now I'm a little less impressed.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just out of curiosity..did anyone's box ACTUALLY ship today, or just have the label printed for it?
> 
> Not a big deal since they do have two days to get it shipped but I was SO IMPRESSED this morning when I got a shipping notice and now I'm a little less impressed.


I think just a label printed.  Mine is coming UPS and I have a tracking number but when I click it, it states they cannot find it.  Womp, womp, womp.  Hopefully it updates tomorrow!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just out of curiosity..did anyone's box ACTUALLY ship today, or just have the label printed for it?
> 
> Not a big deal since they do have two days to get it shipped but I was SO IMPRESSED this morning when I got a shipping notice and now I'm a little less impressed.


Mine did! It scanned in Nashville at 8:50 pm. I am super impressed, and I hope this means that Birchbox is going to be awesomesauce again.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just out of curiosity..did anyone's box ACTUALLY ship today, or just have the label printed for it?
> 
> Not a big deal since they do have two days to get it shipped but I was SO IMPRESSED this morning when I got a shipping notice and now I'm a little less impressed.


Mine is shipping 2nd Day Air and appears to be actually moving...

Your item was processed through and left our NASHVILLE, TN 37227 facility on June 3, 2014 at 6:52 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just out of curiosity..did anyone's box ACTUALLY ship today, or just have the label printed for it?
> 
> Not a big deal since they do have two days to get it shipped but I was SO IMPRESSED this morning when I got a shipping notice and now I'm a little less impressed.


I got a shipping notice this morning through UPS.  Finally tonight it shows they actually received it, but it doesn't have a delivery date yet.  It'll be mid to late next week before it gets here though, based on past orders from UPS from BB.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 4, 2014)

YAY ok, I'm glad some of them are moving!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine never takes long to get here once it starts moving, so I'm hoping maybe tomorrow &amp; I'll have it for the weekend.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine has an origin scan in Nashville, TN, as does my full sized order from the day before.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 4, 2014)

Usually tracking info won't show up for a day.  When we ship customer's stuff at work, I always have to wait a day to check info and get the expected delivery date.

My box shows that it'll be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 4, 2014)

Whoooo tracking updated &amp; it should be here tomorrow!

Too bad my UPS guy comes so late. We're first on the USPS route, but I think last on the UPS route. Always comes around 6 PM.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 4, 2014)

Woo hoo! Mine says tomorrow too!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 4, 2014)

Just checked my tracking and mine is due to arrive tomorrow as well, SO excited.  This was a total splurge as I never buy the LE boxes but put the word mermaid in anything, and I will buy it!


----------



## sldb (Jun 4, 2014)

I got a notification from UPS that mine is out for delivery! That was super quick.


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today. I Iive just south of Nashville. I wish my boxes came like that instead of traveling all over the place before coming back to Nashville.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 4, 2014)

Boo hiss! Mine hasn't even shipped yet. Oh well, lets see how many months it takes before I recieve mine. Lol


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just out of curiosity..did anyone's box ACTUALLY ship today, or just have the label printed for it?
> 
> Not a big deal since they do have two days to get it shipped but I was SO IMPRESSED this morning when I got a shipping notice and now I'm a little less impressed.


Mine left Nashville today and says it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 4, 2014)

I did not get a tracking number, I used points and mobile20. i'm on the west coast


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 4, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I did not get a tracking number, I used points and mobile20. i'm on the west coast


I haven't received tracking email either yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going out of town next week and I'm really anxious for it to get here, especially if it's shipping UPS because then it will be just sitting on my front porch.  And it would be great to be able to use some of the products in the box for when I go out of town!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Boo hiss! Mine hasn't even shipped yet. Oh well, lets see how many months it takes before I recieve mine. Lol


Same!


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, I can't wait to hear reviews of this one--please post when you get your boxes! I'm on the fence about it. I'd love the waterproof mascara, but I'm not sure if I'll like the other things. I really didn't like the Atelier Cologne sample in the Bergdorf Goodman glossybox, so that's holding me back a little too. LOVED the In Full Bloom box, though!


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 4, 2014)

My Mermaid Box is still processing, so I hope you lucky ducks who are getting it today, will post your impressions and maybe some pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 4, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I did not get a tracking number, I used points and mobile20. i'm on the west coast


I'm in SW Washington, ordered at 9:15am yesterday and received tracking. My mermaid box is due to arrive on Tuesday. Hopefully yours is otw also!

Fwiw: I used a promo code, points, and a pick 2. I think if there is anything else from the full size shop it slows the process down a lot.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 4, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I'm in SW Washington, ordered at 9:15am yesterday and received tracking. My mermaid box is due to arrive on Tuesday. Hopefully yours is otw also!
> 
> Fwiw: I used a promo code, points, and a pick 2. I think if there is anything else from the full size shop it slows the process down a lot.


I'm in Washington too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually did a pick 2 as well. maybe i just ordered later than you? I ordered around 9 am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm in Washington too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually did a pick 2 as well. maybe i just ordered later than you? I ordered around 9 am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I ordered the night before basically as soon as it went up. California here and my delivery also says Tuesday. Promo code, GC, and Pick Two.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I ordered the night before basically as soon as it went up. California here and my delivery also says Tuesday. Promo code, GC, and Pick Two.


After reading thus I realized I used GC's not points... I wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 4, 2014)

i ordered just after it came out that night and ordered something to go with it a pick 2 and used a code i had shipping info yesterday afternoon I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 4, 2014)

Feh!!! Why do I never get those 20% off codes???


----------



## LindaD (Jun 4, 2014)

purpleorchid said:


> Wow, I can't wait to hear reviews of this one--please post when you get your boxes! I'm on the fence about it. I'd love the waterproof mascara, but I'm not sure if I'll like the other things. I really didn't like the Atelier Cologne sample in the Bergdorf Goodman glossybox, so that's holding me back a little too. LOVED the In Full Bloom box, though!


Rose Anonyme is very different from Cedrat Envirant (I'm sure I've misspelled a few things there...). Cedrat Envirant is citrusy and light, the Rose smells more mature, I think.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2014)

My shipping updated last night and it has left Nashville.  Since I am on the west coast projected delivery date is Monday the 9th.  To all those getting it before then: PLEASE POST PICS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you!


----------



## sldb (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my box today. The mirror is so beautiful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2014)

I talked myself out of this one, finally.

I want the mirror! But the other items are nice, but not unique to my stash, so I'm going to be good. (THAT MIRROR THO :'( )


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Feh!!! Why do I never get those 20% off codes???


I never did, and I never got anniversary codes, either..I emailed them, and at some point I had opted out of all emails. They fixed it for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notification!!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 5, 2014)

Hoping for a shipping notification soon. I wasn't into the free for all or in full bloom box, but this one is amazing. I wished that I was able to get the snow day box, but I joined BB just after that box came out and was already sold out. The last LE box I got was the finds box, I know lots of people, weren't into it, but I loved it. The thing I was looking forward to the least was the John Frieda Frizz Ease oil elixir and that is the one item I use every day! I still have more than 3/4 of the bottle left too. I am hoping for a similar happy discovery for this box, as I am looking forward to the mirror, nail polishes, and eyeliner the most. I am hoping the other items will surprise me!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I talked myself out of this one, finally.
> 
> I want the mirror! But the other items are nice, but not unique to my stash, so I'm going to be good. (THAT MIRROR THO :'( )


The mirror is actually the one thing I am meh about.  Maybe once I see it in person I will fall madly in love.  At least I know it is an item that if I do want to get rid of it, it will trade easy!

And congrats on resisting temptation!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not wanting the mirror either. So I'll be trading that as well.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2014)

Is the mirror hard plastic, or is it kind of...cushy? 

It's probably the thing I'm least excited about too, but I might use it. Or it'll make a good gift.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is the mirror hard plastic, or is it kind of...cushy?
> 
> It's probably the thing I'm least excited about too, but I might use it. Or it'll make a good gift.


*nerd alert*

So, I used to have a journal that I got at a Scholastic Book Fair that looked like the pattern on the mirror- all dragon scaley.  It looked like this: 




but journal-y.

ANYWAYS, my friend and I (we were little, by the way- like, the 4th Harry Potter book had just been released) tried to recreate the world of Harry Potter and make our own little pretend school just for fun.  Like playing house, but with Harry Potter.  And we wrote everything down in this journal.  I have no idea where it is now, but that's what the mirror reminds me of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hahahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> *nerd alert*
> 
> So, I used to have a journal that I got at a Scholastic Book Fair that looked like the pattern on the mirror- all dragon scaley.  It looked like this:
> 
> ...


Ummm that journal is awesome. And that is totally something I would have done.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ummm that journal is awesome. And that is totally something I would have done.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The journal was SO COOL!  If I still had it I'd probably still think it was really cool.  Ahh days where we could play pretend Hogwarts!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

Got a shipping notice overnight last night, so it should be picked up today.  Hopefully, I'll have it no later than Monday.  Yes, even 2 day USPS "Express" shipping often takes 3 mail days to get to me.

It's a race with one of my June (can't believe it's so early!!) boxes, which should be transferred to USPS today, so I may get it tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## sldb (Jun 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is the mirror hard plastic, or is it kind of...cushy?
> 
> It's probably the thing I'm least excited about too, but I might use it. Or it'll make a good gift.


It is soft and cushy.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered my box yesterday. I hope this order doesnt get messed with like the in full bloom box.


----------



## Lauren Diaz Biggs (Jun 5, 2014)

I checked the mail today not expecting anything, but my Modern Mermaid Box is already here! Funny how they can't get the regular boxes delivered on time to save their lives but all of the other orders I've made have arrived really fast.

I'm seriously in love with the perfume. It's summery but very elegant, and the eyeliner looks really nice. I'm excited!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

Maid of the Mountain said:


> I checked the mail today not expecting anything, but my Modern Mermaid Box is already here! Funny how they can't get the regular boxes delivered on time to save their lives but all of the other orders I've made have arrived really fast.
> 
> I'm seriously in love with the perfume. It's summery but very elegant, and the eyeliner looks really nice. I'm excited!


That was super fast! Im still waiting for my shipping notice.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 5, 2014)

Maid of the Mountain said:


> I checked the mail today not expecting anything, but my Modern Mermaid Box is already here! Funny how they can't get the regular boxes delivered on time to save their lives but all of the other orders I've made have arrived really fast.
> 
> I'm seriously in love with the perfume. It's summery but very elegant, and the eyeliner looks really nice. I'm excited!


Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up? I am still waiting for a notice but maybe it is already on it's way.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay, I really want my second account to just magically update with June's box so I can review. Then have enough points to send a GC to my main account. THEN use ze points to get this box FO FREE. I mostly want it for the eyeliner and sea salt spray. Everything else is a bonus/hopefully my summer swap with enjoy. PLZ DONT SELL OUT BEFORE THENNNN.


----------



## Lauren Diaz Biggs (Jun 5, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up? I am still waiting for a notice but maybe it is already on it's way.


I got a shipping notice on the 3rd, but I didn't think much of it since usually I get a shipping notice and my box goes MIA and through 12 different states before it finally gets here. I really thought it was going to be two week.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got mine today. I'm so glad I bought it. I like everything in it. The Ruffians are even prettier in person, even the beige, which I hadn't been that excited about. This box was a huge win for me.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Gah! I took my ball and went home from my BB sub after so many order issue shenanigans. I had a bazillion "sorry points" for the bazillion order issues so I ordered this box early Tuesday morning for free ninety free...and I still don't have a shipping e-mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am like slightly terrified to order from BB and hope it's not yet another order issue, I want the nail polish and perfume sooooo badly!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Y'all who have your boxes already, when did you order and was it just standard free shipping or two day?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 5, 2014)

I received my shipping email today.  It's through USPS and only says "Electronic shipping info received"

I hate when it says that.  I'm so impatient.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Y'all who have your boxes already, when did you order and was it just standard free shipping or two day?


I ordered on the 3rd and did standard shipping.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, I got an email this morning that it shipped, but it just says 'info received' so, maybe I will get it by next Tuesday, or so?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 5, 2014)

I got my box today and am so pleased with it.  Today was an awful day but this was such a nice thing to receive so I'm glad I ordered it.  I agree with the previous poster who said the ruffian polishes were more impressive in person; I have a billion nail colors and I have nothing like these three colors, they are gorgeous and one coaters!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine arrived about 15 minutes ago! I may have been anxiously pacing the house today (I work from home) and already had my toenails bare and ready to go. I already have the blue polish on my toes and absolutely love it. The metallic sheen all the colors have is gorgeous and my toe are only going to need one coat.

I'm also wearing the Atelier and loving it. I'm super excited to try everything else.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 5, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Y'all who have your boxes already, when did you order and was it just standard free shipping or two day?


I ordered on the 3rd and did 2 day shipping and received it today, I'm impatient


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 5, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Y'all who have your boxes already, when did you order and was it just standard free shipping or two day?


I did standard shipping but when I received my tracking it stated it was 2 Day Shipping...so excited. Hopefully this means I'm getting it this weekend and won't have to wait til Monday.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Y'all who have your boxes already, when did you order and was it just standard free shipping or two day?


I ordered around 3 am EST on the 3rd and did 2-day shipping. I received my box today.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 5, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Y'all who have your boxes already, when did you order and was it just standard free shipping or two day?


I ordered as soon as it went on sale, late Monday night I believe. I just got the usual free shipping.


----------



## sldb (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting another box to give to my midsummer swap. What do you think? Would you enjoy getting this in the swap? She is not on this thread or any Birchbox ones.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread convinced me to order one. I had a 20% off code and 100 points, so it only cost my around $25 in real money. I noticed right after I completed my order, it said "SOLD OUT" so I hope I get mine and don't a "sorry, it's out of stock" e-mail in a few days.

ETA: Now it doesn't say that it lets me it add it to my cart, so I guess it's not sold out? Weird.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

sldb said:


> I'm thinking of getting another box to give to my midsummer swap. What do you think? Would you enjoy getting this in the swap? She is not on this thread or any Birchbox ones.


Yes, just based on the box design itself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## okiecat (Jun 5, 2014)

I've never ordered a LE box, and I was worried because of the shipping drama with the last one, but it seems like you guys are getting them already so I jumped! Super excited!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you girls for letting me know your order/ship times!

I panicked a little and emailed BB, because they have been weird about my PO box sometimes so I wanted to make sure. I actually got a response within 30 minutes, and sure enough, it was because UPS was the default ship method.

Jenna was super awesome, she placed another order for a mermaid box and pick two to ship to my physical work address via UPS and sent a message or whatever to the warehouse to change the original order to USPS to my PO box. So I'm getting two boxes! Free! I was not expecting that at all, I just wanted to make sure I'd get one box lol!

I also asked her what determines the shipper default, because I thought maybe nail polish except I've gotten nail polish from BB to my PO box and she actually gave me a good, straight answer:

"With regard to shipments, when an order contains an item or items that are considered "hazmat," that order typically defaults to UPS first, and then would have to be updated to USPS to make its way to your PO Box. Due to some issues we are experiencing in our Warehouse, there have been some delays with making this switch."

I'm way happy with BB right now, and I've not said that in a looooong time lol! Gold star for Jenna!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 5, 2014)

I got my box today, love the polishes and the eyeliner! Hopefully these pictures work, I'm trying to post from my phone.



Spoiler


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 5, 2014)

Yay, pictures!

My shipping updated and says I will receive it on Saturday! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 5, 2014)

I sent BB an email tonight because I placed my order as soon as it went on sale on Monday night and still didn't have a shipping email yet. I mentioned that I have a P.O. box and that I could provide a physical address if needed. They auto replied that they have been experiencing an extremely high volume of inquiries and would get back to me in 72 hours. I was not happy to see that, but Emily responded to my email 5 minutes later. She said thier new "logistics" software is having a hard time especially with recognizing P.O. Boxes and which service to use for them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2014)

I think I might order another one &amp; use some of the stuff for my Secret Santa lady...Seriously love this whole box!  :wub:


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2014)

sldb said:


> I'm thinking of getting another box to give to my midsummer swap. What do you think? Would you enjoy getting this in the swap? She is not on this thread or any Birchbox ones.


I think your girl would love that gift. I would be over the moon if I received that.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

I just now ordered one,,, since they sent my " Hello" fragrance purchase via UPS without me selecting UPS.. I was impressed.

 I'm thinking that anyone who wants the Mermaid Box and hasn't already ordered one needs to step up and order it NOW. After I ordered mine, I got a pop up about " notifying my friends" on FB and then the icon " SOLD OUT" popped up with the photo of the box crossed out..

I wasn't going to notify anyone of my shopping habits on FB, but still, I think the Sold Out pop up may mean they are about to run out of the boxes. Birchbox is not a site which I've known to make many stock mistakes when I was a member a couple of years ago, but I could be wrong.

I did use UPS shipping for $7 for my Modern Mermaid box... If they are extremely low on stock, it might make a difference as to who gets the last boxes. IDK how they prioritize orders... Just passing on what I saw at 12:20 AM Friday, Central time. 

GLTA who are wanting the box and haven't bought one yet.. although I'm usually the last to decide to take the leap on anything, LOL.

GiGi


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I did standard shipping but when I received my tracking it stated it was 2 Day Shipping...so excited. Hopefully this means I'm getting it this weekend and won't have to wait til Monday.


What!?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why are they splitting up orders between 2 day postal mail, and UPS?  If they'd have mailed mine like normal through post office I'd already have it, or it'd be here by Saturday at least.  When they ship my orders with UPS, like they did for this box/order, it takes forever.  I wont have my order until Monday.   But my order of foot wipes I placed just before this order (I needed 10 more points, lol), of course that shipped postal service and I got that today.  

I think I'm going to message them on Facebook and ask why they are shipping so weirdly.  Not really as a "complaint", but general question...  If they want to start using UPS, fine, then everybody who chooses standard shipping should get that method.  I used to always get 2 day or priority shipping on standard shipping orders until they changed warehouses/newgistics bs.  

My nails are bare..I just want some pretty to paint on them, is that too much to ask for BB?  LOL


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

sldb said:


> I'm thinking of getting another box to give to my midsummer swap. What do you think? Would you enjoy getting this in the swap? She is not on this thread or any Birchbox ones.


Who wouldn't like getting this box in a swap?  I know I'd love it!  I say go for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 6, 2014)

I got mine yesterday and I *love* it!  The perfume smells amazing (and I'm not really a perfume fan.)  My pick two was also a good one!  Sure beats the cleanser beads (? I still haven't used them) and perfume sample I got before.



Spoiler


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 6, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> I got my box today, love the polishes and the eyeliner! Hopefully these pictures work, I'm trying to post from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh the polishes are gorgeous! I'd love to see swatches if anyone's done any!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 6, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Ooooh the polishes are gorgeous! I'd love to see swatches if anyone's done any!


Sorry, for the bad picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 6, 2014)

@@ashleylind so pretty!  I'm excited to paint my nails now! (I removed all polish yesterday, but then got lazy, lol!)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Sorry, for the bad picture, but you get the idea.


Uhm, I can hardly see the nail polish, the sandals are so pretty I'm staring at them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay, ordered this box today!! Hopefully it'll be here sometime early next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 6, 2014)

I got ambitious and painted my fingernails as well. I'm not usually one for metallic polish on my fingers, but the pink is really pretty.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Uhm, I can hardly see the nail polish, the sandals are so pretty I'm staring at them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! And thank you Target.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I sent BB an email tonight because I placed my order as soon as it went on sale on Monday night and still didn't have a shipping email yet. I mentioned that I have a P.O. box and that I could provide a physical address if needed. They auto replied that they have been experiencing an extremely high volume of inquiries and would get back to me in 72 hours. I was not happy to see that, but Emily responded to my email 5 minutes later. She said thier new "logistics" software is having a hard time especially with recognizing P.O. Boxes and which service to use for them.


I sent BB an email because I ordered on Wednesday and no tracking yet. I have an APO address so i am worried about it being sent. I wrote early this morning and no answer yet.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 6, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Sorry, for the bad picture, but you get the idea.


Thank you for posting!! I am most excited for the blue! It's gorgeous and I love your shoes too!


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my box today (ordered Tuesday, standard shipping) and I got the purple mirror with green iridescence.

*Mod note: Please keep all trade discussion to the buy/sell/trade section of the website! Thank you!*

Edit: I contacted support and they got back to me lightning-fast saying that they'd send the correct mirror out, so no need to trade. I'll leave the picture up for reference.



Spoiler


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Uhm, I can hardly see the nail polish, the sandals are so pretty I'm staring at them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm " WOW" ing over the sandals too. LOVE them!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got my box today (ordered Tuesday, standard shipping) and I got the purple mirror with green iridescence. If anyone's interested in trading for the blue one shown on the box page, could you message me? I'm really in love with the blue one.
> 
> Edit: I contacted support and they got back to me lightning-fast saying that they'd send the correct mirror out, so no need to trade. I'll leave the picture up for reference.
> 
> ...


If I don't get the blue one, I will be SO sad. I know that is so childish, but I want the box they show in all the photos. 

The polish is gorgeous!!!


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> If I don't get the blue one, I will be SO sad. I know that is so childish, but I want the box they show in all the photos.
> 
> The polish is gorgeous!!!


I don't think it's childish to want what you ordered. There's no sign of the purple one anywhere on the site.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 7, 2014)

I love the blue polish. I want my box. I still don't have a shipping notice. I hope it ships out soon, I ordered it on the 3rd.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered on the3rd and it's still sitting in processing mode. Birchbox also had to send out a replacement item (on the 2nd) for something that was missing from a box (1 of 2 items that was ordered - don't know how you can miss that?!) and they sent it standard shipping, to boot… and that's still processing.  It was for Oribe.  That order was originally May 19th. I could have ordered that from Neimans or anywhere with a much more pleasant experience.  I don't think it's worth bothering to order with these guys. It's infuriating to see things still in process 5 days later, knowing standard shipping takes forever as well. And it likely can be missing too.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this box! :wub:




The mirror and the polishes are gorgeous! The perfume smells great and the navy eyeliner will be a fun alternative to my usual black. I've never tried a sea salt spray so it will fun to experiment with. I feel kind of meh about the Lash Genius but this is the one time that I didn't mind getting a Coola product. I will definitely use this one!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jun 7, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> What!?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why are they splitting up orders between 2 day postal mail, and UPS?  If they'd have mailed mine like normal through post office I'd already have it, or it'd be here by Saturday at least.  When they ship my orders with UPS, like they did for this box/order, it takes forever.  I wont have my order until Monday.   But my order of foot wipes I placed just before this order (I needed 10 more points, lol), of course that shipped postal service and I got that today.


Sorry, no idea they were doing two different shipping methods for standard shipping. This is my first BB box ever so it was a nice surprise to see the 2Day on my tracking but doesn't seem fair if they are only selecting some and not others :/

That being said, the mailman just dropped off my box and I agree with others saying the perfume smells amazing. If you are a lime/citrus scent lover you will not be disappointed. I could take pictures of the mirror but really it wouldn't do it any justice. It is even more gorgeous in person than in the video they showed, same with the polishes. Anyone still on the bubble should jump on this box. Thinking of even getting a second one because I loved the contents even more now that I've really looked and tried them out. ^^


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 7, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Sorry, for the bad picture, but you get the idea.


Sooooo pretty! And I love your gold sandals. I have new gold sandals for this summer, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I really hope they send me the blue mirror from the video and promo pictures. I will complain if I get the purple one. The mirror is my main motivation for ordering, though I'm sure I will love it all. The blue one looks like dragon skin/mermaid tail, but the purple one looks like snakeskin to me. Not that it isn't pretty, but it isn't the same.


----------



## GlamBabe (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, I popped on here to see what was going on and this GORGEOUS box is still available online. Enablers all of you! (but I love you all anyway!!). I really, super hope to get the blue mirror, if I don't I will definitely contact them, it's one of the main reasons I purchased the box. Well that and the mascara sealer, if it works it sounds amazing. I so shouldn't be blowing my budget, but this looks to be well worth it. And I ditto on the super adorable gold sandals, the polish looks awesome with them. I so hope this lives up to the hype!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 7, 2014)

My box arrived today. Like others have said, I'm kind of surprised at how much I like the perfume!  Maybe it's just the time of year, but it's so summery!

I also got the green and purple mirror, but wow I like it a lot.  I don't think I mind that it's not the blue one, so I don't think I'll say anything to CS.  If they still have them toward the end of the summer, maybe I'll get a blue one.

I for sure won't use the sea salt spray, and I'm not sure about the eyeliner - kajal tends to be very smeary on me. But I'll wait to see what others think of it before I decide whether to try it, gift it or trade it.

For $7 out of pocket, I'm really happy I got this!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Jun 7, 2014)

I picked up a box this morning for about $25, since I used the 20% off code and $10 worth of points. I had resisted it for days but I decided that I finally had to have it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2014)

Are there really two versions of the mirror? I swear mine is blue/green/purple depending on the light.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Are there really two versions of the mirror? I swear mine is blue/green/purple depending on the light.


I _think_ so. The one I received is a pretty definite purple, with black spots and much smaller scales on it than the ones shown on the box page and the mirror page.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!  I'm SUPER hoping I love the perfume.  I had  a dream last night that I didn't like it and I was really sad.

Also really sad is the fact that I'm dreaming about subscription boxes :\


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine is out for delivery!!  I'm SUPER hoping I love the perfume.  I had  a dream last night that I didn't like it and I was really sad.
> 
> Also really sad is the fact that I'm dreaming about subscription boxes :\


I LOVE that!  That's a true addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm confused about the mirror as well. I just received my box and the mirror that came in mine is definitely more purple and looks like snake skin (which absolutely grosses my out because I am deathly afraid of snakes *kill it with FIRE!!!!*) I contacted them only because it's advertised as being a "mermaid" mirror and I don't see how scales on a fish look anything like those of a snake *shudders*.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 7, 2014)

I just checked my shipping for the Mermaid box. I CHOSE and paid for UPS shipping. It's not getting here until Tuesday!!
It could have walked here by that time.

Has Birchbox had their warehouses burn down or something? I'm STILL upset about the black eyeliner pencil too.

Talk about a bad first box!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered my Mermaid box on Tuesday and just received it today.  Love everything in it!  I'm really glad I ordered this box because it totally makes up for my disappointing June box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I ordered my Mermaid box on Tuesday and just received it today.  Love everything in it!  I'm really glad I ordered this box because it totally makes up for my disappointing June box.


I ordered Tuesday and mine is still processing. What is UP with them????


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered on the 3rd, got shipping on the 4th, tracking was fine, it updated 6/4, 6/5, and 6/6 throughout the day, all the way to On Truck for Delivery yesterday morning the 6th. Then I checked at noon yesterday ... it now says it had an Origin Scan in Nashville on the 5th, then a Departure Scan at 12:02 a.m. and an Arrival Scan at 12:25 a.m. on the 6th, also in Nashville. All the tracking info. from the 4th up to yesterday morning is gone--replaced by new info. and no updates after the 3rd scan. Delivery date changed from 6/6 to 6/9. I hope I actually get it Monday.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine just came and it has the right kind of mirror. It does turn purple at certain angles, but the scales that are reflective come in two shapes, one long and large, and the other round and medium. Underneath the shiny scales is a pinkish snakeskin pattern. It's gorgeous.

Right away, I am in love with the Atelier. I must have the full size of this, maybe with my next anniversary code. I smell lime, subtle sweet coconut meat, something floral, and something woodsy, but it comes together in a very beachy way.

The Coola feels wonderful and smells like sweet tarts.

My pick two is an OPI tinted top coat. (I'm not sure what color) and a vial of Juicy Couture La La. Whatever. I had forgotten all about the pick two. I'm just happy to have my mermaid box and the correct mirror. I'm off to play with the nail polish.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 7, 2014)

It would be nice if they got it together enough to actually ship my box. Apparently it's taking an act of congress to figure out why my box hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2014)

Used the eyeliner today and I am in looooove. Next order I make will definitely be including the purple &amp; black versions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 8, 2014)

I used the heck out of the polishes today. Me and my son's toes are the blue. My son's fingers and daughter's toes are the pinkish-purple, and my fingers are the nude. I love them all!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Are there really two versions of the mirror? I swear mine is blue/green/purple depending on the light.


To be honest, I don't really think so. Depending on the lighting and angle mine can look blue, green, purple or any combination thereof.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 8, 2014)

misstrix said:


> To be honest, I don't really think so. Depending on the lighting and angle mine can look blue, green, purple or any combination thereof.


Look at the size of the scales. The purple mirror has small, uniform scales that look like snakeskin and black spots. The blue mirror has two different type scales, which appear to be medium and large. They're definitely different. If they get me the blue one as a replacement I'll take a side-by-side.

Edit: Aaaaand, upon looking at a zillion pictures to see if I'm crazy, I've concluded that maybe I am crazy in regards to the color, and what I'm seeing is just a difference in scale size? Mine is covered in the small scales, which makes it look more snakey, as opposed to the bigger scales which look more mermaidy. I'm going to quit being difficult about this and get on with my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, I didn't realize there were two different versions of the mirror. I received the purple. Anyway, here are swatches of the nail polish and eyeliner! Please don't judge me on my poor nail painting skills lol.

Spoiler pictures because they are kind of large.



Spoiler


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 8, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I looooooove it.

The perfume smells amazing, the nail polishes look lovely- I love the blue eyeliner. Thinking about doing a nude smokey eye with that as my eyeliner today to switch things up- maybe use a pink mascara on my lower lashes for it!

After reading everyone's mirror things I had to check for myself what mine looked like, but I think I have the blue one. On the back it gets pinky and black-y, but I don't really care that much! I have twenty bones to pick with BirchBox next week about refunds so I'm just not going to worry about it!


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 8, 2014)

I love love love the perfume and I am devastated it is $105! I'll be hitting up the swap threads for sure.

I'm in a show right now playing a plain hand character so the nude Ruffian polish is perfect for this character! I can't wait til the show is over and I can try out the other colors.

The eyeliner glides on so easily and I'm so excited! I have a NYX glide on eyeliner in blue but it's shimmery so this new one is not a dupe!

I actually just love everything and it's my first limited edition box purchase do I'm so happy!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 8, 2014)

well I finally caved and snagged the modern mermaid box   :sunshine:  I of course had to find some other goodies to push it up to $60....it was the skullcandy earbuds in the bonus shop that pushed me over the edge! Love me some skull candy!


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 8, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I love love love the perfume and I am devastated it is $105! I'll be hitting up the swap threads for sure.
> 
> ...


Only the huge one is that expensive. The 30ml one is only $65, with a 20% off coupon, that brings it down to $52. Whittle that down with some points, and it becomes quite affordable. That's how I bought the 30ml of Vanille Insensee. 30ml is a pretty good size.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Wow, I didn't realize there were two different versions of the mirror. I received the purple. Anyway, here are swatches of the nail polish and eyeliner! Please don't judge me on my poor nail painting skills lol.
> 
> Spoiler pictures because they are kind of large.
> 
> ...


Omg those polishes are beautiful!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 9, 2014)

Just coming to complain lol! I still don't have shipping on my 6/3 ordered box or the re-order box on 6/5. Friggin BB. I mean it's just "stuff" and it's not like my kid is going to starve if I don't get a cute mirror and nail polish, but damn it I waaaaaant!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 9, 2014)

Still no tracking for me. I am going on vacation at the end of the week and wanted to take some of the things from the box with me. Birchbox please send me my box.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 9, 2014)

Did anyone else have an issue with the Ruffian polishes making air bubbles on your nails?

I'm sure it's probably something I did while painting - but I have no idea how to fix it/avoid it in the future. You can kind of see it in the picture I took (which is huge, so I'll put it under a spoiler.)



Spoiler


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 9, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> Just coming to complain lol! I still don't have shipping on my 6/3 ordered box or the re-order box on 6/5. Friggin BB. I mean it's just "stuff" and it's not like my kid is going to starve if I don't get a cute mirror and nail polish, but damn it I waaaaaant!


I know exactly what you mean! But, I have been having a bit of a rough time lately and this is one small thing for me to look forward to. They state that all orders are supposed to ship within 2 businesses days. I contacted them &amp; apparently according to Emily, they are having problems with thier logistics software. She assures me my box would ship this week and gave me 100 sorry points. But I just want it now !


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2014)

I just got my box. I love the perfume even more than I thought I would. I got the purple mirror, and I am pretty disappointed about that. I do like everything else though.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 9, 2014)

My mirror is purple/green/blue depending on the light, and has a varying degree of scale sizes.  I am pretty sure that there is only 1 mirror.   It looks very blue when I look at it straight on, but becomes purple or green when I turn it.  It looks just like the pictures on birchbox website, and like both pictures people have posted on this forum.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2014)

gemstone said:


> My mirror is purple/green/blue depending on the light, and has a varying degree of scale sizes. I am pretty sure that there is only 1 mirror. It looks very blue when I look at it straight on, but becomes purple or green when I turn it. It looks just like the pictures on birchbox website, and like both pictures people have posted on this forum.


Does your mirror have spots? And what size are the scales?


----------



## gemstone (Jun 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Does your mirror have spots? And what size are the scales?


Yes but they are not visible when the blue is dominant.  There are both small and large scales.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2014)

You have the same mirror that I do, but I still think it's different than the mirror pictured on the Birchbox site. The picture shows approx 7 rows of scales from top to bottom, but the mirror I have has approx 14.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> You have the same mirror that I do, but I still think it's different than the mirror pictured on the Birchbox site. The picture shows approx 7 rows of scales from top to bottom, but the mirror I have has approx 14.


You have to remember though that fabric is cut from a very large roll, it's not like plastic pieces that are formed individually.  There will be some slight variation between items, because you are cutting circles from a rectangle that has a pattern that moves from small to large scales.  I watched the video again and my mirror looks exactly the same, just with a different variant of scales.  






If our mirrors were taken from this pattern, mine would be cut from the left side, while the one online would have been cut from the top right.

ETA: missing word


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

gemstone said:


> You have to remember though that fabric is cut from a very large roll, it's not like plastic pieces that formed individually.  There will be some slight variation between items, because you are cutting circles from a rectangle that has a pattern that moves from small to large scales.  I watched the video again and my mirror looks exactly the same, just with a different variant of scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly this. 

Mine is all small scales, but it's the same exact fabric/colors.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2014)

gemstone said:


> You have to remember though that fabric is cut from a very large roll, it's not like plastic pieces that formed individually. There will be some slight variation between items, because you are cutting circles from a rectangle that has a pattern that moves from small to large scales. I watched the video again and my mirror looks exactly the same, just with a different variant of scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good point. I didn't even think about that. My mirror looks almost exactly like yours, and the scale pattern is so different than the pictures mirror that it didn't even occur to me, but I think you might be right. It doesn't really matter. I do like the mirror. I am not a fan of the black spots though.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know what size the Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray is that comes in the box? Also has anyone tried it?

I can't decide if I want to order this box or not, but the sea salt spray is something I've actually been wanting to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's another Stephanie Johnson product that uses fabric of the same pattern in a different colorway...


----------



## gemstone (Jun 10, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Does anyone happen to know what size the Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray is that comes in the box? Also has anyone tried it?
> 
> I can't decide if I want to order this box or not, but the sea salt spray is something I've actually been wanting to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's 2oz  I haven't tried it yet but it smells amazing (if you like roses)


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Does anyone happen to know what size the Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray is that comes in the box? Also has anyone tried it?
> 
> I can't decide if I want to order this box or not, but the sea salt spray is something I've actually been wanting to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried it and it smells nice, it made my hair kind of crunchy in the salty way and it matted near the nape of my neck (my hair is a crazy mane and even when it's straight and slicked up it does this... it just did it more expeditiously with this stuff).


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 10, 2014)

gemstone said:


> It's 2oz  I haven't tried it yet but it smells amazing (if you like roses)


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep telling myself I NEED this LE box.. but my ridiculous amount of makeup filled drawers keep trying to tell me no! hah


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 10, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I keep telling myself I NEED this LE box.. but my ridiculous amount of makeup filled drawers keep trying to tell me no! hah


In the same boat as you. I SO do not need polish, eyeliner...none of this. I need none of it. I have boxes full of makeup. But I feel like I absolutely must have it. Ugh. I almost wish it would sell out to stop tempting me.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 10, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I tried it and it smells nice, it made my hair kind of crunchy in the salty way and it matted near the nape of my neck (my hair is a crazy mane and even when it's straight and slicked up it does this... it just did it more expeditiously with this stuff).


This sounds like my experience with the Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray that I sampled a while back. It made my hair feel really dry, kinda 'crunchy' and it would end up suuuper tangled and difficult to brush out. I really loved the waves it gave my hair, though.. and overall it definitely gave my hair more volume (which I SO desperately need). I've been looking for something similar but.. better? I had high hopes for the Captain Blankenship Sea Salt Spray but didn't want to spend the $24 for the full size, this makes me glad that I didn't.. but now I'm still curious to try it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> This sounds like my experience with the Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray that I sampled a while back. It made my hair feel really dry, kinda 'crunchy' and it would end up suuuper tangled and difficult to brush out. I really loved the waves it gave my hair, though.. and overall it definitely gave my hair more volume (which I SO desperately need). I've been looking for something similar but.. better? I had high hopes for the Captain Blankenship Sea Salt Spray but didn't want to spend the $24 for the full size, this makes me glad that I didn't.. but now I'm still curious to try it!


In the realm of sea salt sprays- I would say that this is one of my favorites.  I also like the Not Your Mother's but I may be addicted to the smell.  I didn't use the Sexy Hair one but I know what you're talking about.. What I liked about this one was the small amount of ingredients in it, and most of them nourishing other than sea salt.  I'll probably keep it around for the summer and to throw in my beach bag.

Volume isn't a thing that I need though, my hair grows when I flip it over and put any kind of product in it, even if it should tame my hair.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

Heard back from Birchbox that they were having software issues they assured me I would get a shipping notice soon. Also they gave me 100 points. Lately I have better luck contacting them on fb.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

gemstone said:


> You have to remember though that fabric is cut from a very large roll, it's not like plastic pieces that are formed individually.  There will be some slight variation between items, because you are cutting circles from a rectangle that has a pattern that moves from small to large scales.  I watched the video again and my mirror looks exactly the same, just with a different variant of scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.  This is a fabric and there are bound to be variations due to where the piece of fabric was taken.

I think these are the same exact mirrors and they use the same fabric, but there are natural variations.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

SUPER dorky that I'm excited about this, but Ruffian featured my mani using the 'Sahara' color on their Instagram yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

On a related note, I'm not really a fan of Sahara. Thought it looked kind of weird on me, but I also don't like nude shades. Taking it off today &amp; trying 'Endless Love!'


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> SUPER dorky that I'm excited about this, but Ruffian featured my mani using the 'Sahara' color on their Instagram yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a related note, I'm not really a fan of Sahara. Thought it looked kind of weird on me, but I also don't like nude shades. Taking it off today &amp; trying 'Endless Love!'


Congratulations! That's very cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree about Sahara. It's just... too nude, maybe? It makes my nails the exact same shade as my skin and it looks odd. I really love the other two colors, though.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> SUPER dorky that I'm excited about this, but Ruffian featured my mani using the 'Sahara' color on their Instagram yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a related note, I'm not really a fan of Sahara. Thought it looked kind of weird on me, but I also don't like nude shades. Taking it off today &amp; trying 'Endless Love!'


I was so glad you used it though!  Because I haven't tried it and I'm not a huge nude person either!

I'm using the blue one now on my hands, and I can't lie- I'm a bit disappointed.. the color's really pretty, but it's already started chipping and it hadn't been on for 24 hours!  It's the tips on my guitar strumming hand, but still!! I know I'm rough on my hands, but I didn't think I was that rough!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 10, 2014)

I finally got a shipping notice.  For the 6/5 replacement order that was made because this box just _had_ to come via UPS to a physical address instead of my PO box. And it's being shipped via USPS.  Birchbox is killing me, smalls.  Oh well.  Hopefully it shows up in one piece,


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Heard back from Birchbox that they were having software issues they assured me I would get a shipping notice soon. Also they gave me 100 points. Lately I have better luck contacting them on fb.


I didn't get any sorry points just a promise to speed up shipping. Which, of course, hasn't been done.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today! I'm very excited, and my mom is happy because she's getting my Coola Lip Balm. I gave her some of my Coola samples and she decided she wanted some of their other products. I partly got the box to surprise her with the Coola lol!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

I was hoping to have this box before I left for the beach this weekend. I wanted to take the Coola, perfume and sea salt spray with me but I don't think it will get here in time.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 10, 2014)

I got my replacement mirror today and can confirm that the fabric is exactly the same. What's different is the finish. My original mirror has a smooth finish while the new one is more textured. The texture plays up the light quite a bit more and makes it look like the mirror they advertised, where the smooth one doesn't reflect the light evenly and thus looks more purple. I like the textured one more. I'm attaching a few pictures (spoiler tagged for size) - smooth on the left, textured on the right.



Spoiler


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 10, 2014)

@@sefkhet they are both puuuurdy!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

Got my MM box just now from UPS! Oh, I love the fragrance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you've read any of my posts, you may have noticed that I HATE black eyeliner pencils with a passion as a sub box item.I think they are the laziest possible product to put in a box ( other than perfume vials).

So, I opened up my box, noted that I got a beautiful blue hued mirror, my polishes are all fine, the fragrance is crisp and clean, the Coola lippie is not melted, so forth and so on, then I'm looking for the blue Kajal pencil... NOT in the box. 
I swear I have a curse hanging over me about eye pencils in sub boxes.

I finally found mine- it was in the outer box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that it's great or wonderful, just that there's this _curse...._

I'm going to LOVE this box and I bought it because the enthusiasm was so high here. Thank you for encouraging me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

It seems like there's a lot of confusion over the mirror, some with bigger scales and some with smaller. I think they're actually the same because my mirror is half little scales and half big ones!  It just must be where the fabric was cut from.  (if someone already said this then whoops!)

That said, its cheap looking and is going to my niece who will love it!

Happily, I love the Atelier!  It smells like lime zest plus whatever the cedarat must be (is that musky? Im not huge into perfumes).  Definitely a perfect sunny day and warm weather smell.

The eyeliner was way more fun than I was expecting, with the smudger and the sharpener and the wow!blue! color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the Coola.  I kind of want to eat it.

Ohhhh and LOVE the Ruffian. One coat and its gorgeous!  Julep needs to learn to do that!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 10, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got my replacement mirror today and can confirm that the fabric is exactly the same. What's different is the finish. My original mirror has a smooth finish while the new one is more textured. The texture plays up the light quite a bit more and makes it look like the mirror they advertised, where the smooth one doesn't reflect the light evenly and thus looks more purple. I like the textured one more. I'm attaching a few pictures (spoiler tagged for size) - smooth on the left, textured on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already got a replacement? That was speedy! I'm still waiting on the box itself to arrive, which will hopefully happen sometime THIS week.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 10, 2014)

katyrn said:


> You already got a replacement? That was speedy! I'm still waiting on the box itself to arrive, which will hopefully happen sometime THIS week.


I got my box early and they sent the replacement mirror by 2nd day air. I recently returned the Kate Spade Weekender that they accidentally sent me so maybe they figured they owed me a solid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully your box shows up soon!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 10, 2014)

Why does UPS think I need to sign for this box? I never have to sign for Birchbox orders and UPS delivered 2 to my door with no signature last week. I have a UPS account, but I cannot find the options to change delivery times or say no signature. This is totally ticking me off.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Why does UPS think I need to sign for this box? I never have to sign for Birchbox orders and UPS delivered 2 to my door with no signature last week. I have a UPS account, but I cannot find the options to change delivery times or say no signature. This is totally ticking me off.


I'm so sorry you are having to wait. I just got mine today and my UPS man rings the doorbell, and leaves my packages on the front porch.

Is there any chance that the sudden change is because your regular UPS driver is on vacation and your sub. UPS driver is going strictly by " the rules" because he doesn't know the customers on the route? 

That's happened to me a few times and it totally ticks me off. Then, when I find out it isn't my usual driver, I try to look at it from his POV as if I had $50,000 worth of Harry Winston jewelry in the shipment ( LOLOL, when pigs fly) but they don't know what's in our boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 10, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I got my box early and they sent the replacement mirror by 2nd day air. I recently returned the Kate Spade Weekender that they accidentally sent me so maybe they figured they owed me a solid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully your box shows up soon!


Thanks! I'm sure it will. I don't really _need_ anything in this box but everything is so pretty that I'll be glad when it is here.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Why does UPS think I need to sign for this box? I never have to sign for Birchbox orders and UPS delivered 2 to my door with no signature last week. I have a UPS account, but I cannot find the options to change delivery times or say no signature. This is totally ticking me off.


Have you tried UPS mychoice? It's free and I believe there's an option where you can pre sign for your package. I believe they call it Authorize shipment release. http://www.ups.com/mychoice/


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I didn't get any sorry points just a promise to speed up shipping. Which, of course, hasn't been done.


Sorry to hear that, im still waiting for a shipping notice.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay! Ordered my box. Decided to only use my points from the other account so I can save up some on my main one for my summer swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $15 aint too bad though.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Have you tried UPS mychoice? It's free and I believe there's an option where you can pre sign for your package. I believe they call it Authorize shipment release. http://www.ups.com/mychoice/


Wow. Signing in through the MyChoice page took me straight to the page with the calender, I clicked the tracking number, and it let me change delivery so it will go to the UPS store. Thank you for the link. I was signing in on ups.com then clicking the MyChoice link and it would not show me the option to reschedule or change the delivery.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 11, 2014)

LOVE this box!! *LOVE* the perfume! *LOVE *the eyeliner! *LOVE* the nail polishes! My mirror is all smaller scales and looks like blue/purple -ish snake skin, I dont have a problem with it but it just doesnt represent _mermaid_ for me. The only thing I dont care for is the salt spray, but my sister might appreciate it.

So glad I spent points and $15 on this box, totally worth it!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 11, 2014)

Is there a swap thread on this box created yet? I am looking for a few of the items but I am not sure if we are allowed to offer trades on this thread.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 11, 2014)

My box is on the UPS truck today, out for delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Is there a swap thread on this box created yet? I am looking for a few of the items but I am not sure if we are allowed to offer trades on this thread.


You are right - all trading needs to stay in the buy/sell/trade forums. There isn't a specific thread for this box set up as there aren't any variations. I recommend using a regular trade list or using the June Birchbox trade thread if you are looking for items specifically from this LE box.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 11, 2014)

I decided not to order the box for myself but I did order it on Saturday for my mom. I still don't have tracking! After reading that some people that ordered Monday or Tuesday already have tracking, I sent an email. Ashley responded that it should be shipping by the end of the week. Now I'm really annoyed, I don't understand why my order is being delayed while others are actually being sent out.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered mine on June 3 and still do not having tracking.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I ordered mine on June 3 and still do not having tracking.


I ordered on the 4th and still no tracking.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, I got mine today and the Vasanti eyeliner was not in there. I emailed birchbox and they've already got back to me saying that they would ship the eyeliner to me. That's nice and all, since I _paid_ for it but no apology points or anything. laaaame.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 11, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I decided not to order the box for myself but I did order it on Saturday for my mom. I still don't have tracking! After reading that some people that ordered Monday or Tuesday already have tracking, I sent an email. Ashley responded that it should be shipping by the end of the week. Now I'm really annoyed, I don't understand why my order is being delayed while others are actually being sent out.


Grrr, that's super annoying!! I placed my order late last night &amp; got a shipping notification earlier today. Granted the tracking doesn't work but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 11, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I ordered mine on June 3 and still do not having tracking.


I ordered on the 3rd as well and got tracking yesterday finally and it is actually moving. Hopefully y'all will get your tracking soon! It is annoying of BB that so many people got theirs last week, but I guess it was my turn for LE box nonsense since my In Full Bloom box came within like two days lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 11, 2014)

I picked up my Mermaid box at the UPS Store today. They charged me $7.50 for a holding fee. I may not have read the reschedule/change delivery thing on UPS.com/mychoice well enough, but I swear it said it's a free service. The girl at the UPS Store was snotty when I said the website didn't show a charge. She said, "Well, you should just call us when you have questions like that." WTF. I just wanted my package, so I paid and left. I won't be using them again.

And then I open the box and I smell nail polish. The blue was partly open and leaked a little bit. The inside of the cap and the top of the bottle are probably going to be fused together when it dries. Everything else is fine. I was hoping to trade the sand color for another blue anyway. I am so over Birchbox shipping and dealing with Birchbox CS, I'm not even going to contact them about it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 11, 2014)

I just want them to SHIP this stupid box...7 days 2 emails and nothing...


----------



## eas00 (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't believe some of your ordered so long ago and are still waiting for it to ship. I ordered my yesterday, (with point and gifts card I only paid $5, yay!), and got my shipping notification today.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 12, 2014)

Day 9 of Mermaid Watch. Still no sorry points, shipping notification or explanation. I am going to email them and see if they can cancel my order, this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 12, 2014)

After 8 business days 2 emails and finally a phone call to CS O received a shipping confirmation today for this box.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

@@celiajuno At this point, I would just call. I know it seems like more of a hassle / some people hate calling, but you will get THE fastest response doing this. You may also get some points out of it vs an email where they get to not hear the real frustration in your voice.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 12, 2014)

I got a shipping notification today, however it says the label was created on 6/9 but still no movement. I'm going to wait until Monday to call them and see what's up. I ordered the box for my mom and she doesn't really care when she gets it, but I really want those free Skull Candy headphones. Im in desperate need of new headphones. I hope they don't sell out before my order actually ships.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

My thoughts on this box after playing around with contents:

I like the eyeliner.  I don't LOVE it, but I like it.  It smears and transfers if I put in on the bottom or waterline.  On my eyelid it did okay though and didn't transfer on my upper eye like a lot of pencil liners. 

I don't like the hair beach spray.  It makes my hair crunchy, and doesn't really do anything else for me.  Wasn't expecting much from this to start with.  

I like the lip balm, and go for walks in the sun several days a week...so this comes in very handy!  

The perfume smells really good, but gets kind of masculine with my skin chemistry.  Not in a bad way, but I'm thinking of attacking my husband with it to see how it smells on him, lol.  

I'm not really into the water proofing top coat for eyelashes.  I don't do waterproof because it hurts to take it off at the end of the day for me, my eyes are too sensitive.  I'll probably give this to my sis-in-law. 

Funny thing about the nail polishes... before receiving them, I was sure the nude would be my favorite of the trio, followed by the purple/pink, and the blue the least.  

Now that I've used all three... I LOVE the blue polish the most, enough to buy a back up bottle(!), and then the purple/pink, and the nude the least.  I don't really like the shimmers in the nude..  

My mirror looks like the one in the video, and I like it.  I need to stick it in my purse before I forget, lol.  

Oh, and the free Shashi bracelet is really cute!  Very dainty and matches a lot of stuff.  Much better than those chunky juvenile bracelets they've had before.  If you need a free promo, I suggest this one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 12, 2014)

I talked myself out of this box and was SO PROUD about that...but then I realized I could get it and a pick two for $5 with a code and my points, so...I did.

I love the liner, mirror, coola, and the blue and pink polishes!

I love the smell of the sea salt spray but I don't like those sprays in general - I can't manage the beachy look with my hairtype. But, I do like it to add some texture when I want to pull my hair back when its a bit longer, keeps it from slipping out!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd pay what the SE boxes cost every month to get boxes the quality of the MM box. I love all my products and this box was curated, not just thrown together.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 13, 2014)

I was at a water park with my kids earlier this week.  I used the Coola spf lip balm and the water proof lash topcoat.  Both worked really well.  I was especially impressed with the water proof topcoat.  I wore it over my regular mascara and not one smudge all day (&amp; it was a really long day too.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, I finally got through on the phone and they agreed to cancel my order and refund my money. I don't understand what the problem was with shipping this to my PO box. I have had this box since I started with Birchbox and have never had a problem.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> My thoughts on this box after playing around with contents:
> 
> I like the eyeliner.  I don't LOVE it, but I like it.  It smears and transfers if I put in on the bottom or waterline.  On my eyelid it did okay though and didn't transfer on my upper eye like a lot of pencil liners.
> 
> ...


What did you mean by this? Is there variations of the mirror going out? Sorry, I'm out of the loop and at work so I don't have much time to go back and read prior posts. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a shipping notice on the 11th for my mermaid box, which I ordered on the 10th, and just checked tracking and it's already out for delivery! WOO! I'm going to FL next week and I'd like to take some of the products with me... I wasn't expecting to get it this fast, but I don't understand the hold up on some of you other ladies' boxes shipping??


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 13, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Well, I finally got through on the phone and they agreed to cancel my order and refund my money. I don't understand what the problem was with shipping this to my PO box. I have had this box since I started with Birchbox and have never had a problem.


Aw poo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they offer any kind of explanation? I would be very disappointed if I were you, but on the bright side I guess it's money back in your pocket..


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 13, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Well, I finally got through on the phone and they agreed to cancel my order and refund my money. I don't understand what the problem was with shipping this to my PO box. I have had this box since I started with Birchbox and have never had a problem.


Same here re Box.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 13, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Aw poo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they offer any kind of explanation? I would be very disappointed if I were you, but on the bright side I guess it's money back in your pocket..


They just said that perfume and nail polish cannot be sent to my PO Box. That is not true because I have purchased 4 bottles of perfume from them and all of the packages were delivered there. It is true that these products cannot go by mail but that is what UPS Surepost is for. They ground ship and then deliver the package to your local post office. At least I am getting my money back. I would like to note that they sent the In Full Bloom box via USPS two day when it also had nail polish and perfume.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 13, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> They just said that perfume and nail polish cannot be sent to my PO Box. That is not true because I have purchased 4 bottles of perfume from them and all of the packages were delivered there. It is true that these products cannot go by mail but that is what UPS Surepost is for. They ground ship and then deliver the package to your local post office. At least I am getting my money back. I would like to note that they sent the In Full Bloom box via USPS two day when it also had nail polish and perfume.


I have a P.O. Box and until this order, I had no problems receiving orders. Well, the CS rep I talked to said my delay was because of my Aces status, the shipper they use for Aces (UPS) and that UPS can't deliver to P.O. Boxes. She said nothing about nail polish or perfumes being included in the order and those being unable to be sent to P.O. Boxes because of that! I am supposedly getting a second box free.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have a P.O. Box and until this order, I had no problems receiving orders. Well, the CS rep I talked to said my delay was because of my Aces status, the shipper they use for Aces (UPS) and that UPS can't deliver to P.O. Boxes. She said nothing about nail polish or perfumes being included in the order and those being unable to be sent to P.O. Boxes because of that! I am supposedly getting a second box free.


Are they doing anything proactive about that? Like a note on your account to not use ups? That's kind of a major issue with people who have achieved "Aces" and use a p o box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 13, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Are they doing anything proactive about that? Like a note on your account to not use ups? That's kind of a major issue with people who have achieved "Aces" and use a p o box.


She basically said, "don't use the P.O. Box". Where I live I need to sign up for "rural delivery" which takes an extra 2-3 days to get me, but I can pick up my mail on my way home from work and get it sooner. I can't use my home address for UPS, because it's an apartment complex and they have a policy against leaving packages at our complex.  So, while I hate doing it, I decided to have them deliver the package to my workplace.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have a P.O. Box and until this order, I had no problems receiving orders. Well, the CS rep I talked to said my delay was because of my Aces status, the shipper they use for Aces (UPS) and that UPS can't deliver to P.O. Boxes. She said nothing about nail polish or perfumes being included in the order and those being unable to be sent to P.O. Boxes because of that! I am supposedly getting a second box free.


Actually, UPS and FedEx can deliver to P.O. boxes. It's called "street addressing", where you put in the physical address of your post office in, and use your box number the way someone would put in their apartment number. So it would be Spaz Katt, 123 Post Office Way, #44, Town, AZ, etc.

You can see more info here, and there's a form you can fill out to file with your post office authorizing street addressing: https://ribbs.usps.gov/mtcsa/mtcsa_print.htm


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 13, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Actually, UPS and FedEx can deliver to P.O. boxes. It's called "street addressing", where you put in the physical address of your post office in, and use your box number the way someone would put in their apartment number. So it would be Spaz Katt, 123 Post Office Way, #44, Town, AZ, etc.
> 
> You can see more info here, and there's a form you can fill out to file with your post office authorizing street addressing: https://ribbs.usps.gov/mtcsa/mtcsa_print.htm


Thanks for letting me know about this!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 14, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Actually, UPS and FedEx can deliver to P.O. boxes. It's called "street addressing", where you put in the physical address of your post office in, and use your box number the way someone would put in their apartment number. So it would be Spaz Katt, 123 Post Office Way, #44, Town, AZ, etc.
> 
> You can see more info here, and there's a form you can fill out to file with your post office authorizing street addressing: https://ribbs.usps.gov/mtcsa/mtcsa_print.htm


You have to sign up for it with your PO - and confirm your PO does it.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> What did you mean by this? Is there variations of the mirror going out? Sorry, I'm out of the loop and at work so I don't have much time to go back and read prior posts. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got a shipping notice on the 11th for my mermaid box, which I ordered on the 10th, and just checked tracking and it's already out for delivery! WOO! I'm going to FL next week and I'd like to take some of the products with me... I wasn't expecting to get it this fast, but I don't understand the hold up on some of you other ladies' boxes shipping??


Some people got mirrors that they thought looked too different than what was advertised.  Different scale pattern, colors etc.  I think we've determined it was just where the mirror was cut from in the big bolt of material now though.  Some are more blue, purple, or green.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 14, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Some people got mirrors that they thought looked too different than what was advertised.  Different scale pattern, colors etc.  I think we've determined it was just where the mirror was cut from in the big bolt of material now though.  Some are more blue, purple, or green.


If you read the desription of what items are in the box it states next to the mirror, "colors may vary". Then if you compare the mirror in the picture with the LE box it looks blue/purple and the mirror for sale by itself is green/blue. So there very well may be different colors/patterns. I should be getting two boxes maybe I can compare the two mirrors I get side by side to see if there is any difference. It's hard to compare colors from pictures online due to different camera settings, etc especially with the type of material used for the mirror.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 14, 2014)

mishmish said:


> You have to sign up for it with your PO - and confirm your PO does it.


I checked wiyh my PO this morning, they said no forms to fill out, yes I will get mail from fedex and ups, and it's quite a common thing to do.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> If you read the desription of what items are in the box it states next to the mirror, "colors may vary". Then if you compare the mirror in the picture with the LE box it looks blue/purple and the mirror for sale by itself is green/blue. So there very well may be different colors/patterns. I should be getting two boxes maybe I can compare the two mirrors I get side by side to see if there is any difference. It's hard to compare colors from pictures online due to different camera settings, etc especially with the type of material used for the mirror.


Note that the description did NOT initially say that mirror colors may vary. I think this was added after they received complaints.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 14, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Note that the description did NOT initially say that mirror colors may vary. I think this was added after they received complaints.


I was wondering about that actually!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I was wondering about that actually!


I am actually really glad that they added that. I was one of the people who "complained." I wrote in to them and said that I wasn't looking for any points or handouts, but I wanted them to know that it would be really nice for them to note when variations will be sent in LE boxes, and I asked to have that passed on to the people who write item descriptions. I got an email back stating that the mirrors do in fact vary in color and that the message would be passed on.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I checked wiyh my PO this morning, they said no forms to fill out, yes I will get mail from fedex and ups, and it's quite a common thing to do.


back when it first started, we had to authorize it...maybe it's become standard practice now. Good to know.

EDIT: you'll event see the language in that link..." *Note:* *Customers who sign the Customer Agreement ...*


----------



## LindaD (Jun 14, 2014)

mishmish said:


> back when it first started, we had to authorize it...maybe it's become standard practice now. Good to know.
> 
> EDIT: you'll event see the language in that link..." *Note:* *Customers who sign the Customer Agreement ...*


When I signed up for my P.O. box maybe two years ago, the clerk told me about this and gave me a copy of the agreement to look over. I never did get around to turning it in, but I was out of the country and ordered from somewhere that didn't ship to P.O. boxes, so I took a chance with the street addressing thing and it went through without a hitch. I just thought I would mention the whole agreement thing in case the post office is more regimented than mine.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

SO excited for this box. It's getting to my mom's on Monday and I'll get there Tuesday!  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 15, 2014)

LindaD said:


> When I signed up for my P.O. box maybe two years ago, the clerk told me about this and gave me a copy of the agreement to look over. I never did get around to turning it in, but I was out of the country and ordered from somewhere that didn't ship to P.O. boxes, so I took a chance with the street addressing thing and it went through without a hitch. I just thought I would mention the whole agreement thing in case the post office is more regimented than mine.


Mine was quite strict about it.  It's interesting how they vary.

EDIT: Regardless, a few of us have obviously been offering Birchbox this option as a workaround for their shipping issues.  They should make this a standard in their training now when speaking with customers with PO Boxes to help address the problems (not rep by rep who knows about it).


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, two emails, one phone call and 15 days later and my box is apparently in the same state as me. Now here's to hoping it's delivered tomorrow!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Got both boxes finally! The perfume is to die for. I was super excited for the nail polishes but after swatching I'm 99% sure that I have exact dupes for the blue and pink that are China Glaze magnetics. I'll have to haul out the swatch spoons tonight and make sure I'm not imagining it lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh and one mirror has large scales and the other small. They look to be the same color(s) though.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 16, 2014)

Wednesday cannot come soon enough!! I just want this bad boy in my hands!! I am excited to test the perfume to see if I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 16, 2014)

My box actually showed up today!

I am NOT a fan of the cologne, it made me sick to my stomach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The mirror is CUTE!

The Coola lip balm is super tasty and hydrating, this makes me happy.

The eyeliner is really nice, once I figured out how to open it, lol. I almost sharpened the smudger!

The Ruffian polishes are great, I really like the blue and pink, the nude is a bit too close to my skin color, so it just looks like clear nail polish on me, but not awful.

I am not a fan of sea salt sprays and the Captain Blankenship is a no go due to it's smell.

I haven't had a chance to try the mascara top coat, but I am looking forward to trying it.

I ordered this box mostly for the mirror and nail polish, so I figured it would be worth it even if those were the only two items I liked. So the fact that there were only two items I didn't like, I am pleased even though it took 14 days to get here!


----------



## eas00 (Jun 16, 2014)

I got my box today and my perfume broke during shipment and leaked everywhere. Everything smells like the perfume and I'm not sure if it's because all of it leaked but I do not like the smell at all. Very strong. I'm hoping it's just because it spilled everywhere so the smell was stronger than just trying it on your wrist. I did take pics and send them to birchbox so hopefully I will get a replacement. I've never tried anything Atelier Cologne and I was looking forward to trying it.

All that said I love all the nail polish colors. I don't have anything like them and I think they will be fun to try. I am super excited to try the eyeliner. I am not a bold makeup person but I'm really looking forward to seeing how the blue looks on me. I will probably try the waterproof mascara top coat when it is really hot outside and when I go on vacation. I used to buy waterproof mascara but I have such a hard time taking it off. (I always seems to lose a lash or two when using eye makeup remover on eyeshadow and non-waterproof mascara, does anyone else have this issue? I use clinique eye makeup remover, what does everyone else use?) The mirror is really cute. I do wish that maybe the mirror was just a tad smaller. I will defiantly use the Coola. Question: is sunburn a problem for lips? I've never thought of having SPF on your lips. I am interested to see what my hair does with the sea salt spray. Although I might have to try it when sticking around the house for a day just in case my hair looks crazy.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 17, 2014)

I was on the fence but the nail polishes finally sold me. I traded in points and a gift card and paid $1 for the box. I'm excited it's my first LE box


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 17, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I got my box today and my perfume broke during shipment and leaked everywhere. Everything smells like the perfume and I'm not sure if it's because all of it leaked but I do not like the smell at all. Very strong. I'm hoping it's just because it spilled everywhere so the smell was stronger than just trying it on your wrist. I did take pics and send them to birchbox so hopefully I will get a replacement. I've never tried anything Atelier Cologne and I was looking forward to trying it.
> 
> All that said I love all the nail polish colors. I don't have anything like them and I think they will be fun to try. I am super excited to try the eyeliner. I am not a bold makeup person but I'm really looking forward to seeing how the blue looks on me. I will probably try the waterproof mascara top coat when it is really hot outside and when I go on vacation. I used to buy waterproof mascara but I have such a hard time taking it off. (I always seems to lose a lash or two when using eye makeup remover on eyeshadow and non-waterproof mascara, does anyone else have this issue? I use clinique eye makeup remover, what does everyone else use?) The mirror is really cute. I do wish that maybe the mirror was just a tad smaller. I will defiantly use the Coola. Question: is sunburn a problem for lips? I've never thought of having SPF on your lips. I am interested to see what my hair does with the sea salt spray. Although I might have to try it when sticking around the house for a day just in case my hair looks crazy.


I have a friend whose lips burn anytime she doesn't wear an SPF sunscreen. I never knew they could burn until I met her lol.


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 17, 2014)

I ordered this box and I'm excited! Does anyone know how many Limited Edition boxes there are per year? I used all my saved up points on this one. I'm wondering how many more temptations there will be!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 17, 2014)

I think they've had 4 limited edition boxes so far:

Finds 

Free For All 

In Full Bloom 

Modern Mermaid


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 18, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Some people got mirrors that they thought looked too different than what was advertised.  Different scale pattern, colors etc.  I think we've determined it was just where the mirror was cut from in the big bolt of material now though.  Some are more blue, purple, or green.


After asking you this question, I went home and my box had arrived. Upon opening the mirror I discovered that mine also varied greatly from what I was expecting to get. I understand and am not mad/upset about it but I am disappointed. I ended up with a purple mirror with large-ish brown spots on it. Just not what I was hopeing for -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 18, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> After asking you this question, I went home and my box had arrived. Upon opening the mirror I discovered that mine also varied greatly from what I was expecting to get. I understand and am not mad/upset about it but I am disappointed. I ended up with a purple mirror with large-ish brown spots on it. Just not what I was hopeing for -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, that sounds exactly like the one I got. Looks like a metallic snakeskin to me. Similar to you, I get how it works but I'm still disappointed. I don't care for it so I through it into my sister bday present as a little bonus.

**mom and I went in together on a yearlong gift sub for my sister and I put together a couple full size make up purchases and some fun BB samples to wrap up for her bday present. She likes wimsical things, so the mirrow will be something she'll like especially if she isn't promised a mermaid mirror.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jun 18, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I got my box today and my perfume broke during shipment and leaked everywhere. Everything smells like the perfume and I'm not sure if it's because all of it leaked but I do not like the smell at all. Very strong. I'm hoping it's just because it spilled everywhere so the smell was stronger than just trying it on your wrist. I did take pics and send them to birchbox so hopefully I will get a replacement. I've never tried anything Atelier Cologne and I was looking forward to trying it.
> 
> All that said I love all the nail polish colors. I don't have anything like them and I think they will be fun to try. I am super excited to try the eyeliner. I am not a bold makeup person but I'm really looking forward to seeing how the blue looks on me. I will probably try the waterproof mascara top coat when it is really hot outside and when I go on vacation. I used to buy waterproof mascara but I have such a hard time taking it off. (I always seems to lose a lash or two when using eye makeup remover on eyeshadow and non-waterproof mascara, does anyone else have this issue? I use clinique eye makeup remover, what does everyone else use?) The mirror is really cute. I do wish that maybe the mirror was just a tad smaller. I will defiantly use the Coola. Question: is sunburn a problem for lips? I've never thought of having SPF on your lips. I am interested to see what my hair does with the sea salt spray. Although I might have to try it when sticking around the house for a day just in case my hair looks crazy.


Not only do my lips sunburn without sunscreen, I get horrible cold sores. I never go outside,m even to get the mail, without some lip balm with SPF. ( And it has to be on for about 20 minutes prior to going in the sun to be effective, like any other sunscreen)


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 18, 2014)

I finally got my Mom's mermaid box. I know she's going to love it. Now I kinda want one for myself.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 19, 2014)

I got my "replacement" mermaid box and the mirror is a different pattern, but same color. I like the mirror on the right better. It looks like the mirror on the right is more purple, but really they're the same color, just a different pattern. I am not sure if I want to keep the 2nd eyeliner or not. While the eyeliner is beautiful and nice, I don't use a bunch of eyeliner so I am not sure if I really need to keep the 2nd one.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 19, 2014)

@@Spazkatt Your mirror on the left is what I was hoping mine would look like. Is it more blue/green than purple? My mirror is purple.

ETA: I can't seem to get the quote feature to work today :/


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 19, 2014)

I really love the nude nail polish. I don't think the blue one is for me, although it is lovely. I already have quite a bit of blue nail polish, and blue-green metallic.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 19, 2014)

Sooo .... this happened .... I'm getting a 2nd Modern Mermaid box. It shipped USPS. The tracking number doesn't work yet, but at least I won't have the problem of needing to sign for it like the 1st box.


----------



## eas00 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for all of your advice on SPF on your lips. I had no idea. I am super excited for the Coola now.

Update: Birchbox sent me another Modern Mermaid box for the perfume being broken. They really didn't need to send me another box. I would have been fine with a new perfume but I will defiantly take a another free box since this one is so great. They also gave me 100 points.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 19, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> @@Spazkatt Your mirror on the left is what I was hoping mine would look like. Is it more blue/green than purple? My mirror is purple.
> 
> ETA: I can't seem to get the quote feature to work today :/


No, I'd say they're both the same color, a blueish/purple, with snakeskin undertones. The lighting in the picture makes them look different.


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 20, 2014)

I just got my box and I love it! It was so cute sitting there on my doorstep with its little blue mermaid pattern. This is my 2nd LE box (my first was the In Full Bloom) and I have to say I'm really smitten with these boxes!

I love the waterproof mascara topcoat and the mirror. I really love the perfume too, which is a surprise! I didn't like the Rose Anonyme from the same company in the Bergdorf Glossybox--it smelled like old lady to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But this reminds me of Annick Goutal's Eau d'Hadrien, which I also love.

The only thing I'm not crazy about is the eyeliner--I have brown eyes and I think the blue looks a bit funny on me. I think I'm going to gift the nail polishes too because I know someone who'd love them, and they'd make a cute gift.

Love this box--so glad I got it!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

I am really pleased with the box!! I am surprised at how much I like the perfume. Also love the chapstick, I already have another one in my BB cart. Also pleased with the spray (looking at her other products on the BB site now). I like the eyeliner too, hot dang is it pigmented!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 20, 2014)

I have 300 pints. Is it bad I want to get a 3rd Mermaid box with points and a 20% off code?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I have 300 pints. Is it bad I want to get a 3rd Mermaid box with points and a 20% off code?


Nope, do it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> They just said that perfume and nail polish cannot be sent to my PO Box. That is not true because I have purchased 4 bottles of perfume from them and all of the packages were delivered there. It is true that these products cannot go by mail but that is what UPS Surepost is for. They ground ship and then deliver the package to your local post office. At least I am getting my money back. I would like to note that they sent the In Full Bloom box via USPS two day when it also had nail polish and perfume.


That was the reason they used to cancel my in full bloom box. This box they said would ship without any problems.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Are they doing anything proactive about that? Like a note on your account to not use ups? That's kind of a major issue with people who have achieved "Aces" and use a p o box.


I agree makes being an Ace not worth it for all the shipping problems.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 20, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I agree makes being an Ace not worth it for all the shipping problems.


Another member on here pointed out I could use the postal address and then use my P.O. Box like an apartment # and there should be no problem getting my shipments. I talked to my post office and they confirmed that this is true.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 7, 2014)

I only JUST got around to using the Endless Love color from this box and the bristles on the brush are frayed and are going like every which way. It made it very hard to paint my nails because I would aim it for the nail but the random bristles sticking out would go on the skin. I dont' want a new bottle, but I would like a new brush! I don't know if that's something they even do


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I only JUST got around to using the Endless Love color from this box and the bristles on the brush are frayed and are going like every which way. It made it very hard to paint my nails because I would aim it for the nail but the random bristles sticking out would go on the skin. I dont' want a new bottle, but I would like a new brush! I don't know if that's something they even do


maybe contact ruffian directly before emailing birchbox?  I have gotten replacement julep/zoya brushes that way.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 7, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I only JUST got around to using the Endless Love color from this box and the bristles on the brush are frayed and are going like every which way. It made it very hard to paint my nails because I would aim it for the nail but the random bristles sticking out would go on the skin. I dont' want a new bottle, but I would like a new brush! I don't know if that's something they even do


Mine is the SAME way, it made it really difficult to paint my nails last night.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 7, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I only JUST got around to using the Endless Love color from this box and the bristles on the brush are frayed and are going like every which way. It made it very hard to paint my nails because I would aim it for the nail but the random bristles sticking out would go on the skin. I dont' want a new bottle, but I would like a new brush! I don't know if that's something they even do


My Sahara brush was like that, I sent pictures to them and they sent me a whole new polish.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

If you loved the Atelier Cologne in Cedrat Enivrant and plan on making a Sephora order soon it is one of the 3 free available samples.  It looks like it is not in one of the sprayers that has a top though, just the pop off kind.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 11, 2014)

Birchbox won't send me a new Endless Love polish because:

"we are unable to reship the nail polish (we can only reship entire products not components)"

which I think means, they could replace the whole box but not the individual polish. which is a bummer. 

does anyone know if there's a way to get generic nail polish wands so I can make the polish usable?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 11, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Birchbox won't send me a new Endless Love polish because:
> 
> "we are unable to reship the nail polish (we can only reship entire products not components)"
> 
> ...


Julep has some..

I'd just get a bottle of clear nail polish, wipe the brush with some polish remover and use that. IF you can find one which fits your bottle, if the cap was damaged.

Otherwise, if you only need A brush, I'd buy clear nail polish at the drugstore and use that brush after cleaning it. It should be just fine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been using my stuff from this box for a bit now.

Shortly after I said I had no use for the beach spray, I got sick of messing with straightening my hair and started using it, and I like it afterall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeliner, while pretty, is a little disappointing because it disappears from my waterline almost immediately. Still good for upper lid! I just really wanted that color on my waterline!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm surprised at how much I enjoy the perfume actually. The only thing I haven't touched yet from the box is the polish. I shall get to them (maybe....may just go on the trade list unless I get inspired). But everything else I am pleased with!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Birchbox won't send me a new Endless Love polish because:
> 
> "we are unable to reship the nail polish (we can only reship entire products not components)"
> 
> ...


I can't remember what I wrote to them to get a replacement polish but my problem was the same as yours, the brush hairs were ridiculously wild. I don't think I asked for a replacement brush, but I do remember that the polish was basically unusable and I probably told them that. This kind of made me panic and I went to check my other Ruffians, and thankfully their brushes are all okay. I do love the polish they replaced so I'm keeping the first one as a backup, then when I finish the one with the good brush I can just switch it over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh wow, my second Modern Mermaid box should be here tomorrow.. YAY! It may take the sting out of the Nicky Hilton Fancy box which I wasn't able to cancel ( because I am stupid and forgot ).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 23, 2014)

There's been a change to one of the products in the Modern Mermaid box.

It's the hair sea salt spray. The first one was by a company I didn't know.

Now, they are putting a Devines product in the box and it's larger sized and comes in a plastic spray bottle. Easier for the beach and pool.

It has the name " This is a Sea Salt Spray". I am not kidding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone wants a spare kit, now would be a great time to order


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There's been a change to one of the products in the Modern Mermaid box.
> 
> It's the hair sea salt spray. The first one was by a company I didn't know.
> 
> ...


Eekkk I am so enabled. That awkward moment you are about to place a huge order with BB only to realize you are 5 points away from ace. I loved my original modern mermaid box but the captain Blankenship smell was not for me. Hoping it is still around next month because I love Davines but really want that ace mystery pack.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 23, 2014)

@@SophiaRae, heads up, I've been hearing the Aces Pack isn't really worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have a 20% off code you can use, I'd go with that &amp; just the regular ol mystery pack!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@SophiaRae, heads up, I've been hearing the Aces Pack isn't really worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have a 20% off code you can use, I'd go with that &amp; just the regular ol mystery pack!


Thanks for the heads up Rachel. Went ahead and ordered my box with giftcards and 20% off code ^^ Excited to try out the new sea salt spray
Edit: forgot to say this earlier but when I placed my order the pop up for sharing it on social media has sold out over the picture of the MM box. Not sure if that is normal, don't remember if I got that message last time I ordered it, but just wanted to give the heads up incase anyone else is thinking of re-ordering one too.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 23, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Thanks for the heads up Rachel. Went ahead and ordered my box with giftcards and 20% off code ^^ Excited to try out the new sea salt spray
> 
> Edit: forgot to say this earlier but when I placed my order the pop up for sharing it on social media has sold out over the picture of the MM box. Not sure if that is normal, don't remember if I got that message last time I ordered it, but just wanted to give the heads up incase anyone else is thinking of re-ordering one too.


It had a sold out sign on it when it was first available. I was convinced I had scored the last one in late June, ROFLOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 28, 2014)

Womp womp I received my rebought MM box today and sadly no Davines. I guess they got the captain Blankenship back in stock. Oh well, I totally scored with my pick two. A full size stila lippie and a sample of theBalm How about them apples. Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Aug 21, 2014)

I seriously love this Mermaid LE box.  I didn't think I would like the perfume but I LOVE it.  This is the best LE I've received from Birchbox and the best part is I used up some points and only paid about $5 for it.  w000t!


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 15, 2014)

I've had this box for a while now, but I just wanted to say that I LOVE the Anastasia Lash Genius. I always find mascara in a formula/brush I love, but they don't seem to sell it in the waterproof variety. Which is a must have for me if I am going to wear mascara. I like it because it makes any mascara flake free and waterproof and it's easier to get off than regular waterproof mascara. The final two products that I use every day are the Coola lip balm and Stephanie Johnson mirror. I threw the mirror in my bag for my best friends wedding and I asked her sister to watch my bag for me while I went to go help with something and I came back and she admitted she thought of swiping it for herself!


----------

